# More news on The Rock's injury and his future with the company



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> As noted earlier, The Rock legitimately suffered torn abdominal and abductor muscles and suffered a hernia during his match with John Cena at WrestleMania 29 last Sunday. Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Live that the Rock did in fact notify the company about the injury. It may be a case of a lot of people not knowing what was going on while the show was re-written yesterday, which led to word getting out that he had bolted home without telling anyone.
> The Rock immediately flew to Miami yesterday to get the injury checked out. Meltzer noted that the muscle was completely torn off the pelvis, and that it was a bad tear that may require surgery.
> 
> If he does need surgery, that would put off filming for his upcoming movie, Hercules, for the time being. The Rock was scheduled to leave shortly to Hungary and Croatia to film the movie, in which he is playing the title role. This is a big deal, as the movie is a major project co-produced by Paramount and MGM with Brett Ratner (The Rush Hour series, Tower Heist) slated to direct. It was scheduled to release during the key summer movie season of 2014. This more than explains the urgency of Rock wanting to get the injury checked out. Rock has been preparing for the role for a while, and has expressed his excitement for the project during several media interviews. There is also another Hercules movie in production, Hercules 3D, that was already planning to beat Ratner's movie into theatres by five months.
> ...


Source: F4WOnline via wrestling inc


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He needs to do what's best for him, honestly the guy came back after he basically retired & put on 5 matches for his fans, plus put the ace over at Wrestlemania. Guy doesn't owe anybody anything, the fans seemed to enjoy it. What's the problem?

Seriously I don't like The Rock but even I thought he did a good enough job. The hell do wrestling fans expect


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

dwayne puts his entire movie career in line for us. he is not the hero we deserved. nothing less than a knight. shinning.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He tore abs and got a hernia in that "match?"

Jesus.

Hang the boots up, Flex Kavana.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Emerald Flow said:


> The hell do wrestling fans expect


They expect The Rock to job to everyone on the roster clean, from Bo Dallas all the way to CM Punk, to come to every RAW, Smackdown, NXT show, to talk about WWE everywhere he goes, and last but not least all of it FOR FREE.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I appreciate what The Rock has done by coming back, and respect what he did for the company during the AE, but I'm fed up of part-timers now and it's beginning to affect his Hollywood career. I wouldn't be too upset if the WWE and Rocky parted ways, all these part-timers just seem to have damaged the overall product with their coming and going anyway; it doesn't allow any flexibility for long-term booking.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



DirtSheet88 said:


> I appreciate what The Rock has done by coming back, and respect what he did for the company during the AE, but I'm fed up of part-timers now and it's beginning to affect his Hollywood career. I wouldn't be too upset if the WWE and Rocky parted ways, all these part-timers just seem to have damaged the overall product with their coming and going anyway; it doesn't allow any flexibility for long-term booking.


dwayne came back on wwe after not stepping a foot for like 7 years. wwe booking was so great while he was gone right?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

^ So true. Rock didn't need to do as much as he's done, but he did. But as we all know, wrestling fans are inconsiderate, selfish douches who think he needs to slave away every week for wwe and not even go to the doctor to check on his injury. He don't owe us shit. He's given back enough. Just a shame they had to sacrifice Rock getting booed and making him less popular among the fans in favor of getting Cena his precious win back.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If he's unable to film Hercules he may have seriously damaged his standing in Hollywood, I really hope not.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Honestly? He should retire. There isn't anything left to do.
We dont need to see Rock v Brock, HHH, or Taker again.

Cena was the only dream match.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Just shows what terrible wrestling shape he is in getting so many injuries in THAT match.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Yet, he was still willing to risk so much to bring entertainment/nostalgia/whatever you want to call it, to the fans.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

*I don't really put much stock into this news story, it would be very easy for them to leak this story the way they have to make Rock look better and ensure the relationship stays cordual. *


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The Rock?? Suffered an injury in that so called match???


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

You can't really get mad at the individuals though, it's the company. The WWE is the one looking to guys who are retired to boost their profit, which is funny because half the reason a lot of the guys on the roster don't garner the interest of casuals is because the WWE does NOTHING with them. The only time I think you'll see them build people up as a whole is when they can no longer call on past stars to save them.

I don't really believe the injury story either, but whether it's true or not it doesn't matter. Two things are still true, 1: They gotta stop relying on guys from the past & 2: Rock doesn't have to answer to anybody about anything.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Nothing some ddp yoga can't fix!


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Well, the IWC pick and choose when they blame the company. When a part timer comes back, it's the part timer's fault for "hogging the spotlight." But when a guy doesn't really get over, Ziggler comes to mind, he's off the hook, and the company and the booking are at fault. Which is it?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

such..a...god..

ThankYou,Rocky..


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

nobody cares about the rock anymore


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Best Brisco said:


> Well, the IWC pick and choose when they blame the company. When a part timer comes back, it's the part timer's fault for "hogging the spotlight." But when a guy doesn't really get over, Ziggler comes to mind, he's off the hook, and the company and the booking are at fault. Which is it?


To me personally, I think you can never know until somebody gets a piece of the spotlight. So like with Ziggler, they should give him a few months & see what he can do with the title. I like Ziggler personally, so my opinion might be biased.

The way WWE books is strange though, they don't do anybody any favors. I believe that a good booker can sell a sack of shit to the fans, and a bad booker can't give away gold to a peasant. Retarded maybe, but that's my belief.

The fuck am I talking about bookers for anyways, WWE isn't a wrestling company anymore.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

lol I bet Rock is crying at his home,he was so excited to play Hercules.Now it's all gone down the drain.

damn cena your such a spoiler


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Think he should just hang up the boots to be honest.

Wrestling or movies. Can't have both.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Some people in this thread. fpalm

You could tell Rock was really excited about playing Hercules & i hope he has a speedy recovery.

Props to him for being able to finish the match.

THANK YOU ROCK.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

When Rocky first came back it was very exciting, but the luster has worn off now. 
That being said, it was a nice little run and although it wasn't like watching the Rock of old and didn't help the company develop new stars long term, I'll wish one of the all time greats well and say thank you.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

No, it's all a work, don't you see? The reason he looked so down after the match was because he was furious at having to lose to Cena, because Vince rescripted the match fifteen minutes after it started, and he's done with WWE and he's going back to Hollywood and etc.etc.

Bunch of MARKS on this forum, buying into Vince McMAD's 'injury' WORK. SHOOT. OTHER WRESTLING LINGO WORDS. BLEGHHHHHHHHH

On topic: get well soon Rocky


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

 I feel bad for him.

Wrestling is such a crazy activity. He doesn't need to do it anymore, and it is in his best interest to focus on acting.

If 'Mania 29 was his last match, I'm content.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



> - We'll have more in the daily audio update today, but due to his schedule, Rock will not be getting surgery and Hercules is still on. He tore his abs off the bone, suffered a hernia and perhaps more in the match with Cena, about halfway through, and continued with the match. He's obviously in a tremendous amount of pain.


Tuesday F4WOnline Update


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> ^ So true. Rock didn't need to do as much as he's done, but he did. But as we all know, wrestling fans are inconsiderate, selfish douches who think he needs to slave away every week for wwe and not even go to the doctor to check on his injury. He don't owe us shit. He's given back enough. Just a shame they had to sacrifice Rock getting booed and making him less popular among the fans in favor of getting Cena his precious win back.


:cena4

Okay, no need to act like The Rock has sacrificed his life by coming back to do some matches. What an overreaction. He had a good comeback, decent run, helped business a bit. If he leaves now, fair play. I think he'll do Wrestlemania XXX at the least, though. Some "fans" just get a kick out of degrading wrestling, and would side with a no-name movie producer if he tried to get Rock to stop wrestling.

Besides, we don't know how long the deal Rock signed with Vince is. He could have plenty more dates to fufill whether he even wants to or not, and I'd say he still does.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Well it looks like his match with Cena may have saved our eyes from seeing a Hercules movie.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Talk about blowing things out of proportion. He’ll heal, shoot the movie, and wrestle again. His career is certainly winding down, but that was obviously the case before he wrestled on Sunday.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

why Injury happen with Cena? same as last year and now...his match with punk seems to be ok.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> :cena4
> 
> Okay, no need to act like The Rock has* sacrificed his life *by coming back to do some matches. What an overreaction. He had a good comeback, decent run, helped business a bit. If he leaves now, fair play. I think he'll do Wrestlemania XXX at the least, though. Some "fans" just get a kick out of degrading wrestling, and would side with a no-name movie producer if he tried to get Rock to stop wrestling.
> 
> Besides, we don't know how long the deal Rock signed with Vince is. He could have plenty more dates to fufill whether he even wants to or not, and I'd say he still does.


In a way he has. His 'life' is his acting career which he is putting at risk every time he steps into the ring. In light of his injury and how it may cause huge problems with Hercules I think its fair to say he is sacrificing much more than you are giving him credit for.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Wrestling or Acting? Which is the more respectable occupation?

Imagine if Rock was a family member or close friend. Wouldn't you urge him to give up wrestling and focus on acting? 

It's easy to say he should keep wrestling when you're just a fan. He's just a source of idle-entertainment for you.

I say he did enough. He came back, he wrestled the young, top star and lost. He can leave without criticism.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He'll be back, make his electrying entrance to the ring, and deliver the peoples smile, sending every rock hater on here into rage.

Oh that Dwayne, truly the GOAT.


----------



## Mayaa3:16 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Him and Cena talking through the motions the entire match was a put off. I do love the rock, but he'll stay with the wwe as long as vince writes his pay cheque


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If Rock doesn't come to Hungary because of this, I'll be fucking pissed.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If you rip off a muscle you won't be standing like he was during and after his match at WM, if you tear a muscle, you can't hide it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Stick to what you're good at, 2 star movies.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If he comes back again it should just be for WM30. Honestly he's been such a huge part of WWE history that him not being on the 30th anniversary of WM would be a shame.

Otherwise, I think he should do whats best for his acting career and stay out of the ring.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The Rock is a machine, the GOAT will be back..mark my words.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



checkcola said:


> Stick to what you're good at, 2 star movies.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Respect for The Rock for coming back to the WWE and wrestling for his fans, even though he's making millions in Hollywood.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Go away Rocky! *clap clap clap clap clap* Go away Rocky! *clap clap clap clap clap*

Hopefully he gets forced to stop wrestling, watching him perform is utterly joyless.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Although hes one of my favs back in the AE, if he is injured then I really hope he retires for good because his movie career is his future, not wrestling anymore. Thanks Dwayne for coming back and trying to entertain in a crap product of today, but I really hope he doesnt lace up them boots again because he doesnt need to do. Although I hated the WM ending, it does seem an ideal way to go out.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



checkcola said:


> Stick to what you're good at, 2 star movies.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Go away Rocky! *clap clap clap clap clap* Go away Rocky! *clap clap clap clap clap*
> 
> Hopefully he gets forced to stop wrestling, watching him perform is utterly joyless.


Not that you're not used to having no joy in your life.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The guy is almost 41 years old. he's in good shape but after years of wrestlings he's bound to suffer some injures. he finished that match and has done more for the WWE in terms of endorsement and gaining attention for the WWE from non- wrestling fans than anyones else in years. Give him a break what else do you want from the guy?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Well as a huge Rock fan I am glad I got to see him wrestle a few more times but his career is in Hollywood and he should take care of that. Hercules is a great role anyways as those stories (the Greek God stories) are aways epic especially if they have Ares and Zeus in them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Not that you're not used to having no joy in your life.


Not true. I enjoy my life greatly, except when I'm dealing with wrestling. Then I have no choice but to be pissed off because they refuse to do their jobs and entertain.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Man in Black said:


> In a way he has. His 'life' is his acting career which he is putting at risk every time he steps into the ring. In light of his injury and how it may cause huge problems with Hercules I think its fair to say he is sacrificing much more than you are giving him credit for.


No, not at all. Due to wrestling a match (that he agreed to do for a huge pay date, several years in advance), he unfortunately sustained an injury that may temporarily delay the filming of one of his movies. That is not comparable to the sort of admirable, life-risking "sacrifice" you're trying to make it out to be.

Why do WRESTLING FANS feel more sympathy for the slight delay of a multi-million dollar MOVIE than for serious injuries that, for example, Sin Cara suffered? Sin Cara suffers horrific injuries and people joke, he's "BOTCH CARA". Nobody sympathetically says these horrible injuries should make him stop "sacrificing his life". It's a massive double-standard.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> No, not at all. Due to wrestling a match (that he agreed to do for a huge pay date, several years in advance), he unfortunately sustained an injury that may temporarily delay the filming of one of his movies. That is not comparable to the sort of admirable, life-risking "sacrifice" you're trying to make it out to be.
> 
> Why do WRESTLING FANS feel more sympathy for the slight delay of a multi-million dollar MOVIE than for serious injuries that, for example, Sin Cara suffered? Sin Cara suffers horrific injuries and people joke, he's "BOTCH CARA". Nobody sympathetically says these horrible injuries should make him stop "sacrificing his life". It's a massive double-standard.


There's a lot of truth in this


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I really hope for him that he doesn't need the surgery, he talked about Hercules for a long time and was excited to do it. The guy's schedule is simply too much, I still can't believe that he even finished the match in this condition, especially during the most physical parts of it. He's a workhorse, one of the hardest working man I have ever seen, he will be back for WM30. Thank you Rock, new level of respect and appreciation for what he's doing for the business and what he's putting on the line for it.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> No, not at all. Due to wrestling a match (that he agreed to do for a huge pay date, several years in advance), he unfortunately sustained an injury that may temporarily delay the filming of one of his movies. That is not comparable to the sort of admirable, life-risking "sacrifice" you're trying to make it out to be.
> 
> Why do WRESTLING FANS feel more sympathy for the slight delay of a multi-million dollar MOVIE than for serious injuries that, for example, Sin Cara suffered? Sin Cara suffers horrific injuries and people joke, he's "BOTCH CARA". Nobody sympathetically says these horrible injuries should make him stop "sacrificing his life". It's a massive double-standard.


when movies get delayed, they may not ever be made, because everyone has jobs to do andnot everyone gets millions for one movie, plus there are fees pre paid, so now the budget is higher, which puts the company in more risk. then you have the chance of losing a key release date on top of being put into a spot where you go into a log jam of other movies. with the rocks movies primary being action he will be questioned on his health, on top of this movie being pushed back other movies as they have stated there would be another fast film. that was going to start filming after hercules. so yes this can messup his career being that he can miss out on roles. and the delays also leads to multiple hands in the jar. we have all seen videogames and movies come out after yrs in development hell and being total shit! think you fail to realize that movies just arent cranked out, you have hundreds of ppl working on them even a week delay could be millions of lost dollars. and for dwayne he might not be given as much money next time because of a health risk. for ppl who are just rock fans may force him to never do anything with wwe again because he cant risk his health


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> No, not at all. Due to wrestling a match (that he agreed to do for a huge pay date, several years in advance), he unfortunately sustained an injury that may temporarily delay the filming of one of his movies. That is not comparable to the sort of admirable, life-risking "sacrifice" you're trying to make it out to be.
> 
> Why do WRESTLING FANS feel more sympathy for the slight delay of a multi-million dollar MOVIE than for serious injuries that, for example, Sin Cara suffered? Sin Cara suffers horrific injuries and people joke, he's "BOTCH CARA". Nobody sympathetically says these horrible injuries should make him stop "sacrificing his life". It's a massive double-standard.


umm because sin cara is a wrestler doing his job for money, rock doesn't need to be wrestling for a big pay day. if rock was injured while filming we wouldn't be saying he sacrificed for us. couple of millions or more vince is paying him is not worth risking what he will make in his movie career. he is back simply because he wants to give back.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The Rock will lose his role in Hercules due to injury, leading him to seek REDEMPTION against Cena at WrestleMania XXX.

They're going to keep facing each other every year until the match ends in a draw or one of them dies.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Am I the only one who finds it funny that people are commenting about how shocked they are that the rock got injured... Like y'all could go out there like those guys and y'all are in tip top shape and know about how "easy" it is not to get injured. Rotflmao just stop it. Is there anyone sane left on this board?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

It is understandable if Rock retires. His health and main career are more important.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> No, not at all. Due to wrestling a match (that he agreed to do for a huge pay date, several years in advance), he unfortunately sustained an injury that may temporarily delay the filming of one of his movies. That is not comparable to the sort of admirable, life-risking "sacrifice" you're trying to make it out to be.
> 
> Why do WRESTLING FANS feel more sympathy for the slight delay of a multi-million dollar MOVIE than for serious injuries that, for example, Sin Cara suffered? Sin Cara suffers horrific injuries and people joke, he's "BOTCH CARA". Nobody sympathetically says these horrible injuries should make him stop "sacrificing his life". It's a massive double-standard.


Why do people bother caring when celebs they've never met die? If they wanna care let em care. U try tearing a muscle and having something important in ur life be delayed and get back to me on how easy it is to get over it(not meant to sound like a jerk but I mean come on)...

Good post tho (real talk) but I feel like of this was Jericho or punk this comment would be different.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He really should just retire from pro wrestling. It's obviously too dangerous for him. He'll have my full support if he wants to leave for good.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



kingkongchundy said:


> umm because sin cara is a wrestler doing his job for money, rock doesn't need to be wrestling for a big pay day. if rock was injured while filming we wouldn't be saying he sacrificed for us. couple of millions or more vince is paying him is not worth risking what he will make in his movie career. he is back simply because he wants to give back.


Exactly.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Ouch sounds rough he should really just stay away from wwe im a fan of his but im a bigger fan of his movies.Current rock in wwe meh current rock in movies awesome.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



alejbr4 said:


> when movies get delayed, they may not ever be made, because everyone has jobs to do andnot everyone gets millions for one movie, plus there are fees pre paid, so now the budget is higher, which puts the company in more risk. then you have the chance of losing a key release date on top of being put into a spot where you go into a log jam of other movies. with the rocks movies primary being action he will be questioned on his health, on top of this movie being pushed back other movies as they have stated there would be another fast film. that was going to start filming after hercules. so yes this can messup his career being that he can miss out on roles. and the delays also leads to multiple hands in the jar. we have all seen videogames and movies come out after yrs in development hell and being total shit! *think you fail to realize that movies just arent cranked out*, you have hundreds of ppl working on them even a week delay could be millions of lost dollars. and for dwayne he might not be given as much money next time because of a health risk. for ppl who are just rock fans may force him to never do anything with wwe again because he cant risk his health


The fact is that Rock agreed to do this means we don't have to have more concern for his movie career than his wrestling one. I don't consider the filming of his movies more important than his wrestling career. He might, but the fact that he has made this return shows that he still takes pride in his wrestling career, so I can't see good reasoning in the idea that he'll retire from wrestling because he got injured in a match and wants to be 100% injury free when filming. He knew the risks, it really shouldn't put him off.

Having said that, if he does retire now, then so be it. It'd be a shame imo though, he's still got more in him.



> umm because sin cara is a wrestler doing his job for money, rock doesn't need to be wrestling for a big pay day. if rock was injured while filming we wouldn't be saying he sacrificed for us. couple of millions or more vince is paying him is not worth risking what he will make in his movie career. he is back simply because he wants to give back.


Don't agree with the first part of the post. When The Rock signs a multi-year deal with WWE, it's to be a wrestler. Just because he is also an actor doesn't invalidate this. I don't like the idea of "Rock gets an injury, he should retire because it may delay the filming of one of his movies. Sin Cara just ruptured a muscle and will be out for 9 months? BOTCH CARA WHAT AN ASSHOLE".


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

It'd be silly for him not to be at WM 30, he was at the last three in some capacity. He doesn't have to main-event, but at least do something. Put someone over.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> Don't agree with the first part of the post. When The Rock signs a multi-year deal with WWE, it's to be a wrestler. Just because he is also an actor doesn't invalidate this. I don't like the idea of "Rock gets an injury, he should retire because it may delay the filming of one of his movies. Sin Cara just ruptured a muscle and will be out for 9 months? BOTCH CARA WHAT AN ASSHOLE".


just because he signed a deal doesn't make him a wrestler, otherwise he would be in wwe most times and not show up whenever he wanted. do you think donald trump and mayweather are wrestlers too? rock is a celebrity with wrestling past.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Ugh..Ihope it ain't true...

Coming back to job to fucking Cena as your last match....

Smfh...sad thing Cena will still gets a huge amount of boos.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

kevin federline is a wrestler everyone.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I was glad The Rock came back, and his last match was excellent imo despite the injury he suffered halfway into it. He continued to do his job without complaining or asking for the match to be stopped or go right to a rushed finish.

He can't continue to do matches though if it's going to 'cause his movie career to suffer. Unless his movie career tanks anyway, he probably shouldn't wrestle again since he's potentially throwing away tens of millions of dollars for himself by risking even more injury.

If he does come back again, he should probably do safer spots during matches and not wrestle/participate in physical segments so many times in such a short span. I would still like to see him at WM30, if it's possible.



kingkongchundy said:


> dwayne came back on wwe after not stepping a foot for like 7 years. wwe booking was so great while he was gone right?


Seriously, this. Was the show really that great over the past 5 years in particular? Are far as the WWE title's concerned, it's been all Cena, then it became all Punk (and in my eyes, I saw no discernable difference between the two. One always won, the other always won.)

Rock combo breakered the cycle temporarily, now it's back to Cena again unfortunately. However, We're at least seeing a glimmer of hope now that somebody else may get a chance for once. And preferably not just hold it for a year without jobbing in atypical boring booking fashion.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



kingkongchundy said:


> just because he signed a deal doesn't make him a wrestler, otherwise he would be in wwe most times and not show up whenever he wanted. do you think donald trump and mayweather are wrestlers too? rock is a celebrity with wrestling past.


Nah, he's a wrestler making his return to the ring. I guarantee you 99% of the "casual fans" who are talked about so often here see it that way, not as "hey look Dwayne Johnson from Race to Witch Mountain is in WWE now?!". He signed the deal to be a wrestler, and do everything it entails. In the case of Mayweather, Mr. T etc they were making one-off appearances in matches, not becoming a professional wrestler. And I stick by the rest of my post in regards to the Sin Cara double-standard.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



kingkongchundy said:


> just because he signed a deal doesn't make him a wrestler, otherwise he would be in wwe most times and not show up whenever he wanted. do you think donald trump and mayweather are wrestlers too? rock is a celebrity with wrestling past.


:kobe Seriously? Do you people not understand that he has a MOVIE CAREER? News flash, movies may be two hours long, but they take a hell of a lot longer than that to film, and that's not taking into account the promotion he has to do for the movie when it's set to hit theaters. If he COULD be in WWE "most times" he probably would. Rock trained to be a professional wrestler. He's had five matches in two years, more than any celebrity they bring in could ever manage. He's a part-time wrestler, but make no mistake, he IS a wrestler.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

please go back to acting


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



DirtSheet88 said:


> I appreciate what The Rock has done by coming back, and respect what he did for the company during the AE, but I'm fed up of part-timers now and it's beginning to affect his Hollywood career. I wouldn't be too upset if the WWE and Rocky parted ways, all these part-timers just seem to have damaged the overall product with their coming and going anyway; it doesn't allow any flexibility for long-term booking.


This is why wrestling fans are seen as stupid and trailer trash. Remember this always..CM Punk didn't have a pipe bomb in him until the Rock came back and he complained about that on the stage by calling him his real name instead of the name he was iconic for. Yes...a 31 year old man was on the ramp crying "it makes me SICK that Dwayne can come back and headline". What the fuck was yahoo during before Rock came back? He was in the SES getting left behind for the Miz and Del Rio and having to settle for midcard. Why wasn't he second rate in 2009 and 2008? Laziness. No drive? A bunch of excuses. Be a man...stop acting like a 13 year old little girl. 

Without the Rock, the last few WMs would of tanked or been the laughing stock of wrestling history. Booking wasn't doing JACK SHIT with your favorites while the Rock was away.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: more news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



kingkongchundy said:


> just because he signed a deal doesn't make him a wrestler, otherwise he would be in wwe most times and not show up whenever he wanted. do you think donald trump and mayweather are wrestlers too? rock is a celebrity with wrestling past.


This is bullshit. People are so quick to paint Rock as the David Arquette of our generation. Wrestling is in The Rock's blood more than anything else, he comes from an amazing dynasty of wrestlers, and he put in his time for years and years honing his craft. The Rock is a wrestler. If he went up on a rocket to Mars tomorrow, he would be a wrestler who went to Mars. At this moment, he is a wrestler who has found success making movies, and good luck to him, long may it last.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I don't get how someone could suffer such a painful injury, finish a match and walk back up the ramp unassisted.

There's either some bullshit going around, or Rock really is a fuckin' beast.

He should do what's best for him. We should be grateful he decided to wrestle and help the company we love.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Hope he gets well. I'm not even sure if I want him to come back. *NOT* because he isn't great or not entertaining, but he is tarnishing his GOAT legacy tangling with Cena. He has bigger fish to fry in Hollywood and as great as it was to see him as champion one last time, he should stick to acting. This injury is probably legit and I hope it doesn't delay Hercules.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Damn, dude needs to hang em up. Also, I noticed something during the match. Mid-way through, both guys were on their knees and it seemed like each was saying something to each other. I wonder if he told Cena at that point that he was hurt and changed the way the match was suppose to go. Rumors are that there was suppose to be a different ending to the match but it supposedly changed on the fly. 

Either way, anybody else notice that?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jaymo123 said:


> Damn, dude needs to hang em up. Also, I noticed something during the match. Mid-way through, both guys were on their knees and it seemed like each was saying something to each other. I wonder if he told Cena at that point that he was hurt and changed the way the match was suppose to go. Rumors are that there was suppose to be a different ending to the match but it supposedly changed on the fly.
> 
> Either way, anybody else notice that?


I don't know if it's true or not, but I remember reading literally the exact same story after WM28 - Rock got injured, they changed it on the fly, and both were visibly annoyed about it afterwards. Interesting that the same version of events is being brought up after their rematch.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Wow mad respect for him finishing the match. Seriously shouldn't risk his movie career for wrestling. Especially not for putting over John Cena. This sucks for him.


----------



## lolwhat (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Steroids finally caught up to him.


----------



## Moscow08 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Hope he gets well. I'm not even sure if I want him to come back. *NOT* because he isn't great or not entertaining, but he is tarnishing his GOAT legacy tangling with Cena. He has bigger fish to fry in Hollywood and as great as it was to see him as champion one last time, he should stick to acting. This injury is probably legit and I hope it doesn't delay Hercules.


LOL I find this so daft.

A supposed wrestling fan suggesting The Rock should not tarnish his legacy- by putting over wrestling talent- ....he should instead abandon the wrestling business and not tarnish his legacy- by horribly acting his way through average to mediocre action movies.

Mind freaking blown......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If it's getting to the point where he's suffering injuries so often then he needs to not wrestle anymore. He's not in ring shape anymore and probably hasn't been in ring shape since 2005. He's too bulky and unlike back when he was bulky from 96-99, he doesn't have that much athleticism and his body isn't used to wrestling anymore. In the long run, his acting career will last longer than a wrestling career at this point and he'll earn more from acting than he will from wrestling. No need to fuck up that. Outside of Taker/Brock, I doubt that there is any other guy that fans would find interesting. He's done enough and he doesn't owe anyone anything outside of his family.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

he should stop wrestling period. slap on the arm butter and film more fast and furious and g.i. joe movies. screw vince.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Him tearing muscle off the bone screams that he's on some type of steroid.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Credit to The Rock, must have been painful as fuck that last stretch of the match. I would like to see him wrestle one more time simply because the last memory of him in the ring hugging John Cena would be a travesty but he really doesn't owe us anything.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The lot of you are selfish, inconsiderate, moronic douches. Tore his muscles right off the god damn pelvis, finishes the match, and is putting off surgery because he doesn't have time? When he never had to come back to appease his fans in the first place? Whatever...

Seriously, some of the comments i'm reading is just cringe worthy. What good is it to kick the man while he's down? Fuck it, i'm good with him leaving again permanently just because you all don't deserve him putting his livelihood at stake for your entertainment.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The Rock - Triple H - Lesnar - Punk all suffered from different type of injuries and they finished thier matches it seems


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

2 matches with Cena, both ending with injuries. 2 matches with Punk, no injuries.....


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

There's really not much else for him to do. I'd like to see him still be part of the WWE but he doesn't need to wrestle anymore.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I don't really watch any of his movies, but I watch wrestling, so yeah I'd like to see him wrestle. Whether that's good for him or not is questionable.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I think he should have one more match, because I'm sure he doesn't want to ride off into the sunset with an entire stadium booing him in his final match.


----------



## Buddhabone (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I really hate the use of The Rock in WWE.

Vince has no faith in his stable to bring in the PPV buys.

The whole Rock Odysey was a joke. The injury news just makes it all the more pathetic.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

well he is definitely coming back sooner or later since he is on the cover of WWE 2K14


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I am surprised Rock has participated this much. 

I think he should still cut promos, Rock Bottom, People's Elbow here and there just no full on matches. 

He shouldn't jeopardize his movie career, he has many new fans now who will cheer him whenever he shows up on Raw, watch his new movies coming out, and start watching old matches of his.

Raw is a good platform for him to promote his movies, millions of people watch, the fans get some entertainment from his antics and he gets publicity for his movie, everyone wins. 

At this point it is just entertaining to see Rock clown people, work the mic, don't have to see him working full on matches. Maybe he can have a stable or wrestler that he manages, help push others careers.

If he gets seriously injured it will put an end to or badly hinder his movie career and any possible wrestling performances in the future. Why risk both? Stick with the movies and play it safe with the wrestling. Just don't go and do something ironic by getting badly injured on a movie set .


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Steroids can cause extreme vulnerability to these kinds of injuries.

Just sayin...


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I loved him during the Attitude Era, but I enjoy his movies now more than I do his current in ring work and moments like Zigglers cash in show that the future is with the current stars. I appreciate everything he's done but its time to retire.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

*Samoan Hurcules...sounds like a bad B movies from the 70's*


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

and some people want stone cold to come back to wrestling, if this happened to The rock who is miles ahead of SCSA in regards with his health and his physical preparation imagine what would happen to Austin

as much as I would love Stone cold vs Cm punk main eventing WM at some point he shouldn't come back to suffer a major injury or heck, come back to this piece of shit pg ridden product


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

To me SCSA is an absolute god and if anyone would return I'd pick him over anyone like the majority, but I was thinkinh AE Rock is 1000x the performer and character as to the modern day version Rock, so what I'm saying is, will Stone Cold be anywhere near as good as he was? Performance wise for one match especially against Punk I don't see as a problem but character wise does anyone think he will be so watered down that it won't even feel like it's the SCSA of old?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

how many injuries is he up to now just from that match? 

Seriously, anyone buying that he TORE A MUSCLE OFF THE BONE, and also tore his fucking hamstring in THAT "match"....I have a bridge over here in Brooklyn I'd like to sell you.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Ziggler Mark said:


> how many injuries is he up to now just from that match?
> 
> Seriously, anyone buying that he TORE A MUSCLE OFF THE BONE, and also tore his fucking hamstring in THAT "match"....I have a bridge over here in Brooklyn I'd like to sell you.


DirtySheet = Fact
Twitter = Bible
WWE = Letter From God


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

yay please stop wrestling Dwayne


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Imagine he quits hollywood just to come back full time!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Imagine he quits hollywood just to come back full time!


lol, was thinking about that too, if he indeed needs a surgery they wont wait for him till he fully recovers. :shock


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

And yet people still bitch about The Rock's return. The guy has come back and risked millions of dollars from his movies to entertain you you undeserving fans(the one's who bitch). The Rock payed his dues and already gave a decently long career to all of us. He owes us nothing.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He's never ever leaving the WWE again.

I hate to hear that he's injured but it still pisses me off how he's done so little and he's put Cena "over". That's it.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

i love the humble pie. its great to see most said his a discrace and his a lier. and that he wasnt injured. i new he was bad the guy isnt going to walk out on the wwe that way. his a hollywood star it wouldnt look good on him. his no lier. if i was him id call it quits fuck the wwe fans as most are wankers and dont appreciate a good thing when they see one.

they claim in the bitchy voices just like punk. oh i work all year round and they steel my spot. or he isnt good enough anymore his dwayne his not the rock. well fuck you lot the rock is a bigger and better wwe star than anyone on the current roster the wwe roster fucking sucks.

brock lesnar
the rock
triple h
the undertaker 

are the wwe. cm spunk is shit his ok on the mic but thats as good as it gets. and john cena is a cbbc or nick jr kids entertainer and thats as good as that gets too. the rock should move on from this shite


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> i love the humble pie. its great to see most said his a discrace and his a lier. and that he wasnt injured. i new he was bad the guy isnt going to walk out on the wwe that way. his a hollywood star it wouldnt look good on him. his no lier. if i was him id call it quits fuck the wwe fans as most are wankers and dont appreciate a good thing when they see one.
> 
> they claim in the bitchy voices just like punk. oh i work all year round and they steel my spot. or he isnt good enough anymore his dwayne his not the rock. well fuck you lot the rock is a bigger and better wwe star than anyone on the current roster the wwe roster fucking sucks.
> 
> ...


What the hell does cm punk have to do with this thread?


----------



## Rock-Bottom (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> i love the humble pie. its great to see most said his a discrace and his a lier. and that he wasnt injured. i new he was bad the guy isnt going to walk out on the wwe that way. his a hollywood star it wouldnt look good on him. his no lier. if i was him id call it quits fuck the wwe fans as most are wankers and dont appreciate a good thing when they see one.
> 
> they claim in the bitchy voices just like punk. oh i work all year round and they steel my spot. or he isnt good enough anymore his dwayne his not the rock. well fuck you lot the rock is a bigger and better wwe star than anyone on the current roster the wwe roster fucking sucks.
> 
> ...


... What just happened ???


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

il tell you what cm punk has to do with it. his got what he wants the spoilt little brat. and you spunk marks constantly slagging the rock off as he took spunks title bare in mind the title he would off lost months ago had the rock not returned. 

fed up with it. the lack off respect the rock gets is a complete fucking joke the guy saved the wwe as well as others and he gets called a lier he gets shit for not being the rock. he gets shit because his a part timer. and the same insults come from that jumped up idiot spunk and his bum boys on here.

can i add tho. i think cm spunk is a huge talent. his mic skills are very good and he will become a star something i can see even tho i dont like him. but the punk marks dont see a talent in the rock do you?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> il tell you what cm punk has to do with it. his got what he wants the spoilt little brat. and you spunk marks constantly slagging the rock off as he took spunks title bare in mind the title he would off lost months ago had the rock not returned.
> 
> fed up with it. the lack off respect the rock gets is a complete fucking joke the guy saved the wwe as well as others and he gets called a lier he gets shit for not being the rock. he gets shit because his a part timer. and the same insults come from that jumped up idiot spunk and his bum boys on here.
> 
> can i add tho. i think cm spunk is a huge talent. his mic skills are very good and he will become a star something i can see even tho i dont like him. but the punk marks dont see a talent in the rock do you?


Maybe if you read my sig you will see rock is one of my favourite of all time....i have never slagged off rock for anything apart from the ending at wm 29 which made me puke.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

People talking about Undertaker being to much of an injury risk to put with Brock, but they want Rock?


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

cmpunk91 this isn't aimed at you then is it. most off the bad feeling towards the rock on this forum are punk marks. ive had a read through most posts on here it its beaten me i just had to get this off my chest. what pisses me off most from all off this is the cm punk constantly bitching about the rock. and the marks have jumped on that bandwagon. and now there like. he should retire his this his that.

it pisses me off. sure the rock isnt at the standard he was but i sure as hell appreciate the work he has done since returning. the rock is the rock thats enough for him to be given a part time contract. he worked hard to become who he has his reaking the benifits. 

i hope he dont return because he isnt getting any appreciation.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> cmpunk91 this isn't aimed at you then is it. most off the bad feeling towards the rock on this forum are punk marks. ive had a read through most posts on here it its beaten me i just had to get this off my chest. what pisses me off most from all off this is the cm punk constantly bitching about the rock. and the marks have jumped on that bandwagon. and now there like. he should retire his this his that.
> 
> it pisses me off. sure the rock isnt at the standard he was but i sure as hell appreciate the work he has done since returning. the rock is the rock thats enough for him to be given a part time contract. he worked hard to become who he has his reaking the benifits.
> 
> i hope he dont return because he isnt getting any appreciation.


:clap
Agree with everything you say, and it is broadly a very anti-Rock sentiment from the Punk Marks and IWC.


side point: well tickle me pink, so the rock DIDN'T WALK OUT OF THE WWE, HIS INJURY WAS LEGIT!!!!

Well that walking out rubbish was so quick to be included in the list of Rock hate., it just had to be true, had to be i tell you!

People can hate on Rocky all they want, they'll miss him when he is gone.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Nattie7 said:


> :clap
> Agree with everything you say, and it is broadly a very anti-Rock sentiment from the Punk Marks and IWC.
> 
> 
> ...


So tell me why would he go to the doctors in his home town for this if he tore it?

I dont hate ropck, but the fact that he said nothing in till right before Raw, his claimed injury seems inhuman to wokr through, and that he left to go home cause of it 


So it WAS THAT bad, bad enough to not be able to show up but he could do a full on match and celbration?>


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Good, hope it's the last time we see the cock smoker.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rayfu said:


> So tell me why would he go to the doctors in his home town for this if he tore it?
> 
> I dont hate ropck, but the fact that he said nothing in till right before Raw, his claimed injury seems inhuman to wokr through, and that he left to go home cause of it
> 
> ...


about seeing a doctor in his home town, maybe he feels comfortable only seeing his own doctor who know's his medical history etc. I admit that was kind of strange, he could have got an initial diagnosis in NJ/NY tri state whatever, or maybe the E knew he was popping home with his mother, gf, daughter to miami for one night (as they were all at WM) and decided to see a doctor to check him out and then they discovered how bad the injury was?
I don't honestly know why he went to see a Miami doctor, you'd have to ask the Rock.
Also my dad broke his wrist years ago, and because he couldn't get an appointment with his gp, he waited nearly a week before being seen and then from there he was sent straight to hosiptal for xrays etc.
In the mean time he still went to work etc, obviously thats nothing to Rock's injury but it's not unheard of.

As for the announcement right before raw, i threw it out there already, as WWE had him slated to appear, they may have wanted the news to be delayed to as late as possible, in fear of maybe some not no showing?

you also claim his injury sounds inhuman to work through?
Well a borken neck to many seems inhuman to work through, all i will say is Bert Trautmann.

Just as people choose to believe a rumour from a dirtsheet, which went on to then say his injury is legit.
I choose to believe the Rock.

WWE had no qualms about letting it be known Austin no showed and refused to job to Brock, just saying!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

hope The GOAT get well soon.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I am really disgusted by how many people are glad that The Rock is injured, what kind of "wrestling fan" enjoys seeing someone they don't like being injured? How would you feel if your favorite tore his abdomen right off the bone? Would you be pissed if someone is happy that their injured just because they hate him for some dumbass reason?

Certain people on this forum is no better than Vince McMahon, they want wrestlers to eat, breathe, and sleep wrestling until they are old like Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan, then cast them aside saying crap like "Get the hell out of here you has-been, quit stealing the spotlight from the young talent," and the very thought of somebody being a big name outside of wrestling pisses them off to no end.

At this point, maybe Rock shouldn't come back, because you people don't even deserve the current product you're getting, much less guys like Rock and Austin.

Also if you don't believe that Rock could wrestle without showing signs of injury, explain how HBK and Edge was able to wrestle like nothing was wrong with them, despite having broken necks, broken backs etc.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I can understand the hate towards Rock from the people here because of his title reign. It was basically non-existant and took the title away from the spotlight in the lead up to Mania. But on the whole, Rock's presence in the WWE over the last couple of years has meant two really important things:

1. Punk got an awesome title reign, and wouldn't have held it as long if the plan from an early stage hadn't been to drop it to the Rock at the Rumble.

2. Cena was kept from winning the title for the past year in order to build for his Mania rematch against Rock. He was still shoved down our throats, but I didn't mind nearly as much when I didn't have to watch him hold that freaking title whilst cracking his PG jokes.

Sorry if bashing Cena isn't the cool thing to do anymore, but the guy knows how much people are crying out for some kind of character development, be it heel turn or not, yet every week for as long as I can remember we've had the fucking PG clown.

Although Raw was awesome on Monday thanks to the crowd, Cena is the Champ again and Raw felt like it had gone backwards a couple years. So although I get the Rock hate, I think you should all take a look at the bigger picture, and think about what his impact has been on the product. If Raw's major storylines hadn't been planned around Rock/Cena II this past year then I doubt much of the past year would have played out the way it did, and you'd have had Cena the Champ back on your screens sooner than you'd have liked.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Hey, here's an idea...can't we like both CM Punk and the Rock, people? Why does it have to be one or the other? They're both awesome in their own respective ways and they both kick ass. I may like CM Punk more than I like the Rock, but even I cheered for him live in Las Vegas when he came out with the WWE Championship for the first time in ten years. The Rock has done enough for the business and I think he should take a break because the man definitely deserves it.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> cmpunk91 this isn't aimed at you then is it. most off the bad feeling towards the rock on this forum are punk marks. ive had a read through most posts on here it its beaten me i just had to get this off my chest. what pisses me off most from all off this is the cm punk constantly bitching about the rock. and the marks have jumped on that bandwagon. and now there like. he should retire his this his that.
> 
> it pisses me off. sure the rock isnt at the standard he was but i sure as hell appreciate the work he has done since returning. the rock is the rock thats enough for him to be given a part time contract. he worked hard to become who he has his reaking the benifits.
> 
> i hope he dont return because he isnt getting any appreciation.


You appreciate the Rock bringing it via satellite and not doing a damn thing unless it's in a convenient town for him? Yeah, Vince is partially to blame but it's clear as day the Rock doesn't care enough about the business that made him. I'm not saying you HAVE to be loyal to an employer. But don't jerk everyone around with that bullshit on how you love wrestling. He may have at one point, but he clearly is in it to help himself in another industry. Stay the fuck out of the WWE. It's that simple.



DJ2334 said:


> Hey, here's an idea...can't we like both CM Punk and the Rock, people? Why does it have to be one or the other? They're both awesome in their own respective ways and they both kick ass. I may like CM Punk more than I like the Rock, but even I cheered for him live in Las Vegas when he came out with the WWE Championship for the first time in ten years. The Rock has done enough for the business and I think he should take a break because the man definitely deserves it.


I was never a fan of Dwayne. I appreciate what he gave us 9 years ago. I don't appreciate anything recently though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



just1988 said:


> *Samoan Hurcules...sounds like a bad B movies from the 70's*


Reported for racism.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



DJ2334 said:


> *Hey, here's an idea...can't we like both CM Punk and the Rock, people*? Why does it have to be one or the other? They're both awesome in their own respective ways and they both kick ass. I may like CM Punk more than I like the Rock, but even I cheered for him live in Las Vegas when he came out with the WWE Championship for the first time in ten years. The Rock has done enough for the business and I think he should take a break because the man definitely deserves it.


They are absolute complete opposites, plus the fact ones better than the other, and ones simply above the other in every way possible, very rare you'll find people who are big fans of both.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Deadman's Hand said:


> I am really disgusted by how many people are glad that The Rock is injured, what kind of "wrestling fan" enjoys seeing someone they don't like being injured? How would you feel if your favorite tore his abdomen right off the bone? Would you be pissed if someone is happy that their injured just because they hate him for some dumbass reason?
> 
> Certain people on this forum is no better than Vince McMahon, they want wrestlers to eat, breathe, and sleep wrestling until they are old like Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan, then cast them aside saying crap like "Get the hell out of here you has-been, quit stealing the spotlight from the young talent," and the very thought of somebody being a big name outside of wrestling pisses them off to no end.
> 
> ...


How dare you speak sense!!!!

one of the best posts I've seen here sinced I joined!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Although the injuries sound ridiculous considering that The Rock really didn't bump that much, I'm willing to take that over him walking out. Why would he walk out? It would make no sense considering that he knew that he would be putting over Cena and doing the whole "respect" thing. If he didn't want to do that, then he wouldn't have agreed to do WM 29...or hell, to even come back at all.

We'll find out over the upcoming months..with things like surjury videos, and news on Hercules.

edit: also just to add on...comparing Rock to Edge/HBK isn't really fair, considering that Edge/HBK wrestled all the time and were used to working injured, while Rocky only wrestled once in a blue moon (recently).


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

living in the past when was the last date the rock brought it via satellite ? each to there own i say but. my gripe is like i said before is not the fact you hate the rock more so the hate for the rock is the fact he beat punk on two accasions. and the fact you no deep down punk will never be as good as the rock. 

hell in the uk im well into football. im a huge liverpool supporter im a season ticket holder. you no what i hate manchester utd. you no why. because there that much better than liverpool i hate them for it. BUT i sure as hell respect what they have done over the past 20 years. 

is that the real reason why punk fans hate on the rock ? because he is simply better. its as simple as that the greatest off all time. punk dont come close. sure his decent but not to the standards so you guys try beating on the rock just to make your pizza hut hero look like a god damn draw. 

the rock is bigger than the wwe fact. the rock needs to leave and not return. sure as hell il miss him but id rather he get some respect by staying the fuck away.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He also injured himself in the first Cena match.

That's why actors without wrestling preparation shouldn't be doing 30 minute matches. And the steroids don't help either.

I know, I know, he was a wrestler. But that was 10 years ago, he clearly isn't prepared to do the matches and it shows. 5 matches, two injuries, (and bad matches) he should just go home and focus on his movie career. Let the wrestling for the full-timers.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> You appreciate the Rock bringing it via satellite and not doing a damn thing unless it's in a convenient town for him? Yeah, Vince is partially to blame but it's clear as day the Rock doesn't care enough about the business that made him. I'm not saying you HAVE to be loyal to an employer. But don't jerk everyone around with that bullshit on how you love wrestling. He may have at one point, but he clearly is in it to help himself in another industry. Stay the fuck out of the WWE. It's that simple.


Rock came back to WWE and put his body and health on the line, even though he doesn't have to.

He doesn't care about the business alright.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

*Respect, thank you Rocky.*


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I love seeing him in both movies and in the ring. I hope he does whats best for him. ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

get well soon big man :terry1


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Hope he gets well soon. I am not sure if he will return to the ring again though unfortunately, his movie career is his life now whereas wrestling is more of a sidejob, and it's nice to see how all out he goes to still deliver, but I don't think injuries that may prevent him from doing his actual job are a good sign of him continuing to wrestle. Just far too risky, and as reports prove, the movie companies don't like it either.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The fact that Rock came back risking his health and his holywood career to save the WWE and entertain the fans should atleast earn everyone's respect. The man has done it all. As much as i like him and want to see him around, there's no reason for him to back and wrestle again, he should retire and be remembered as the *Greatest *of all time.

As for his hoolywood career, 3 words, his way of life, Just Bring It . Nothing can stop him from getting what he wants.

Thank you Rock


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Time to hang up those boots and retire from wrestling.
Vince will probably induct him in the HoF next year, then we can give him thanks and the respect he deserves.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I wouldn't mind The Rock retiring for good, but I would hate for his last match ever to be losing to John Cena.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Its time to hang up those boots Dwayne you just cant hang in the ring no more and those roids you keep taking to look big have caused you this injury

I do feel bad for Dwayne as this injury could cost him this Hercules movie. Tearing your stomach muscle and also causing a hernia isnt good and I think he will need surgery so he may not even be able to film this Hercules movie anytime soon. I dont even know why Dwayne came back to WWE he quit the business in 2004 for Hollywood and he has been doing so well since then. Its now proven a huge risk doing wrestling while being a movie actor he needs to retire from the ring and just be an actor


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

There are so many fucking stupid fans don't know what dose respect mean.

Thank you Rock for everything you done Past 2years.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

You mean I'll never have to see an awful film with The Rock in it again? Keep Wrestling!!!!

Really though. I thought he was doing a retirement speech or something soon? He's passed the torch. It's been fun and let's have the memories.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Dont understand why some fans hate him. The guy makes probably $20-$30M a movie and it seems like he is in 3-4 movies a year lately. Its not like he needs Vince's money, but he came back anyways for the love of the business and to entertain the fans. Much respect for that.

I think a good number of fans still resent him for leaving the first time in 2004. As if changing careers is a cardinal sin.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



MikeL1981 said:


> Dont understand why some fans hate him. The guy makes probably $20-$30M a movie and it seems like he is in 3-4 movies a year lately. Its not like he needs Vince's money, but he came back anyways for the love of the business and to entertain the fans. Much respect for that.
> 
> I think a good number of fans still resent him for leaving the first time in 2004. As if changing careers is a cardinal sin.


They hate him because he ended a 434 days title reign of boringness.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He'll be back.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Hope The Rock heals up soon. He's one of the few true main eventers remaining in this rapidly declining company.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

thank you rocky hope you recover soon


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Honestly just getting the title off of the ratings killer was enough to celebrate his time this year.

Thanks Rock.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If Rock can't do 30 minute matches, why doesn't he work shorter 10/15 minute matches with younger stars? Yes Rock, Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose and more are looking at you.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Get well soon,Rock.Honestly,I hope hhe comes back and takes the title back form Punk again.Boy that was a great week :lmao


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I just want a Rock vs HHH match. Give me that and Rock.... You can ride off into the sunset as my ultimate hero from childhood to adulthood. Do what's best for you but plz don't make WM30 you're last defining moment. You should expect better from yourself.

He can't wrestle like he used to but I've learned to appreciate all the intangibles of the Rock.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

i think the rock will be back. reason behind this is. the wwe is no way in hell going to let him retire on a loss at mania. just isn't going to happen. the rock wont let it happen. he will have another one or two matches then call it quits and then appear just to rock bottom the lame talent at present from time to time.

at mania 30
the rock vs cena (the rock would win this 3rd match 100%)
the rock vs triple h (career vs career match) the rock wins and retires the next night.
the rock vs brock
the rock vs taker


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



> TheRock
> My "Hmm.. I think I just tore tendons off my pelvis" face. Love you guys for all your support!! http://t.co/OprmWMQUwE


he staring his rehab now


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



JY57 said:


> he staring his rehab now


people STILL will not believe it.

Speedy Recovery Rocky.

And to think people in the HHH injury thread calling him a tough mofo for burns. However Rock sustains a more painful injury and he is a liar and quit on the WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He won't wrestle until next Mania. Which is fine because he should only wrestle at Mania.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

he will be back 100% word would off broke by now if he wasnt.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



jammo2000 said:


> living in the past when was the last date the rock brought it via satellite ? each to there own i say but. my gripe is like i said before is not the fact you hate the rock more so the hate for the rock is the fact he beat punk on two accasions. and the fact you no deep down punk will never be as good as the rock.
> 
> hell in the uk im well into football. im a huge liverpool supporter im a season ticket holder. you no what i hate manchester utd. you no why. because there that much better than liverpool i hate them for it. BUT i sure as hell respect what they have done over the past 20 years.
> 
> ...


1. It's pro wrestling, so your comparison is fucking retarded on who's better. It's all opinion. Of course you're a glass jawed Brit who would get KO'd by a gust of wind so you're probably into the Rock's drawn out least physical style possible way of wrestling. If Dwayne had it his way it would be a bunch of terrible strikes and throws into the ropes or turnbuckles, every match ending with a spinebuster or rock bottom.



Mr.Cricket said:


> Rock came back to WWE and put his body and health on the line, even though he doesn't have to.
> 
> He doesn't care about the business alright.


He's putting his body on the line. What a hero. I put my body on the line every time I get into a car or step into the boxing ring. Where's my respect and gratitude? If you can't see him using the WWE to help him promote his movies I don't know what to tell you. Every other Champ carries that title everywhere they go or it's mentioned EXCEPT Dwayne Johnson.



D.M.N. said:


> If Rock can't do 30 minute matches, why doesn't he work shorter 10/15 minute matches with younger stars? Yes Rock, Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose and more are looking at you.


He's a company dick suck and won't do the work like a Jericho would. He doesn't do house shows or things out of his promotions for his movies way.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

A lot of revisionist history going on here. Rock got hurt WM 28 because of a mistake on a top rop move. Nothing to do with steroids and barely even ring rust. He hurt his leg because Cena landed on his neck. Small errors can be costly.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> He's a company dick suck and *won't do the work like a Jericho would. He doesn't do house shows* or things out of his promotions for his movies way.


this. jericho is the posterchild for a part-timer. look at last year and this year. he came back, helped breathe some life into the WWE, put over punk in the best wrestling match at WM28 and then put over fandango at WM29. he seems to have the same attitude as HBK when he came back - he is so over that losing doesn't affect him at this point in his career. he cares about tearing down the house and helping get the new guys over. i saw jericho at a house show two months ago and he gave every bit as much to a crowd of 2,500 in springfield, mo. as he does on RAW or at a PPV. i wish the rock would follow his lead.

yeah, i know the rock is a movie star and blah, blah, blah...but if he can't come back and do it right, don't come back.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

It is impossible to tore them off the pelvis. If that happened, he wouldn't be able to move a single inch. He may of have tore them but not off the pelvis.. WWE and their zero knowledge about the human body. :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Lol I can't believe there are still morons who complain he isn't there for house shows and every week.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



lolwhat said:


> Steroids finally caught up to him.


This is why inbreeding should be illegal


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I still doubt he was injured, and this is just a cover up for him up and leaving.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If he wrestles again, I hope it's against safe workers. Cena is a heavy guy and isn't the best at selling Rock bottoms. He also injured Rock last year too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

So Dwayne isnt having surgery and is still doing the Hercules movie surely this isnt right hes gonna end up with a pain killer addiction while doing that movie. Dwayne just stop and get surgery


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I don't see how people are trying to say this is comparable to Stone Cold leaving in 2002. If that were the case WWE wouldn't try to cover up anything. It's also been stated by actual Wrestling news sites (LOL @ some of the ones I see on here) that he informed them of him leaving.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



MoveMent said:


> I don't see how people are trying to say this is comparable to Stone Cold leaving in 2002. If that were the case WWE wouldn't try to cover up anything. It's also been stated by actual Wrestling news sites (LOL @ some of the ones I see on here) that he informed them of him leaving.


If he had legit walked out like Austin then some wrestler would've made a comment about it like they did with Stone Cold. This sounds like miscommunication and the more that comes out the more we will see this was way overblown.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



buriedcompass said:


> this. jericho is the posterchild for a part-timer. look at last year and this year. he came back, helped breathe some life into the WWE, put over punk in the best wrestling match at WM28 and then put over fandango at WM29. he seems to have the same attitude as HBK when he came back - he is so over that losing doesn't affect him at this point in his career. he cares about tearing down the house and helping get the new guys over. i saw jericho at a house show two months ago and he gave every bit as much to a crowd of 2,500 in springfield, mo. as he does on RAW or at a PPV. i wish the rock would follow his lead.
> 
> yeah, i know the rock is a movie star and blah, blah, blah...but if he can't come back and do it right, don't come back.


what are you even babbling about ?


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I'm so confussed only just watched raw. Is the rock I injured? Is it bull shit? 

I don't want him to be injured as it sounds nasty what he's reportedly done to himself. If its bull shit well he could have appeared on raw and then left its a bit shitty of him really


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



darksideon said:


> If he had legit walked out like Austin then some wrestler would've made a comment about it like they did with Stone Cold. This sounds like miscommunication and the more that comes out the more we will see this was way overblown.


This. They would have never even mentioned Rock in a positive light if he did leave for unknown reasons. My thinking is he told Triple H or Vince he was flying to Miami and getting checked up, hoping he could fly back. HHH or Vince probably assumed he would be back and didn't alert the writers until Rock called them and told them the injury was worse than projected. That is when WWE went into panic mode and people started thinking Rock actually walked out until Vince or HHH told everyone the truth.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

So, now The Rock's return to wrestling has officially cost him a movie role (something he knew was a possibility every time he stepped into the ring) but y ou notch little smarks are right, the man doesn't care about the company at all and he owes us!


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I love how we have so many doctors on these forms with such extensive knowledge of human muscles and how they tear. We're fortunate to have you guys on this site.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



WWETopTen said:


> So, now The Rock's return to wrestling has officially cost him a movie role (something he knew was a possibility every time he stepped into the ring) but y ou notch little smarks are right, the man doesn't care about the company at all and he owes us!


That's just one way to look at it. He knew fully well what could happen, it's not like he thought "ah there's a zero percent chance I'll get injured". He'll be back for Wrestlemania XXX at least :rock4


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



WWETopTen said:


> So, now The Rock's return to wrestling has officially cost him a movie role (something he knew was a possibility every time he stepped into the ring) but y ou notch little smarks are right, the man doesn't care about the company at all and he owes us!


it's not cost him a movie role all reports so far are saying he is filming Hercules as planned,

I'm sure no one, smark or not wants to see anyone be injured.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



buriedcompass said:


> this. jericho is the posterchild for a part-timer. look at last year and this year. he came back, helped breathe some life into the WWE, put over punk in the best wrestling match at WM28 and then put over fandango at WM29. he seems to have the same attitude as HBK when he came back - he is so over that losing doesn't affect him at this point in his career. he cares about tearing down the house and helping get the new guys over. i saw jericho at a house show two months ago and he gave every bit as much to a crowd of 2,500 in springfield, mo. as he does on RAW or at a PPV. i wish the rock would follow his lead.
> 
> yeah, i know the rock is a movie star and blah, blah, blah...but if he can't come back and do it right, don't come back.


How quickly some people forget what The Rock did for stars like Triple H, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho during the AE. Wow.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



buriedcompass said:


> this. jericho is the posterchild for a part-timer. look at last year and this year. he came back, helped breathe some life into the WWE, put over punk in the best wrestling match at WM28 and then put over fandango at WM29. he seems to have the same attitude as HBK when he came back - he is so over that losing doesn't affect him at this point in his career. he cares about tearing down the house and helping get the new guys over. i saw jericho at a house show two months ago and he gave every bit as much to a crowd of 2,500 in springfield, mo. as he does on RAW or at a PPV. i wish the rock would follow his lead.
> 
> yeah, i know the rock is a movie star and blah, blah, blah...but if he can't come back and do it right, don't come back.


Jericho is only guy who does it like this and he's the only part timer that's completely irrelevant. You connect the dots on that one.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The same "completely irrelevant" guy who got a deafening reaction at the Royal Rumble, and every week thereafter? Even for his barely consequential match against Fandango where it was widely known he was very likely just there to put the younger talent over in a quick match, his entrance nearly brought the roof off the stadium (if it had one)


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Murph said:


> That's just one way to look at it. He knew fully well what could happen, it's not like he thought "ah there's a zero percent chance I'll get injured". He'll be back for Wrestlemania XXX at least :rock4


That's my point. He knew fully well it could happen the risk he was taking every time he stepped in the ring. Yet he still did it. Not bad for somebody who "doesn't care about the fans."


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I really dont know why Dwayne wrestled so close to filming Hercules didnt he realise that he could get injured and now he has. Wrestling in April and should of been filming the movie in May my god this guy didnt think this through


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Fru said:


> The same "completely irrelevant" guy who got a deafening reaction at the Royal Rumble, and every week thereafter? Even for his barely consequential match against Fandango where it was widely known he was very likely just there to put the younger talent over in a quick match, his entrance nearly brought the roof off the stadium (if it had one)


Nobody says he isn't over still. He's just irrelevant.

At this point he might as well start a feud with Santino.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I think we've seen the last of The Rock wrestling. If he takes on Brock Lesnar it could be much worse. He won't risk it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Fru said:


> The same "completely irrelevant" guy who got a deafening reaction at the Royal Rumble, and every week thereafter? Even for his barely consequential match against Fandango where it was widely known he was very likely just there to put the younger talent over in a quick match, his entrance nearly brought the roof off the stadium (if it had one)


No one is denying that Jericho is still over, but a win over him in this day & age means nothing.


----------



## ItsJustTheBeast (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Am I the only one wondering why The Rock is playing a Greek?


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



joeycalz said:


> How quickly some people forget what The Rock did for stars like Triple H, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho during the AE. Wow.


yeah, because those guys never put the rock over. and what has he done this return? punk put him over twice, rock became champion, barely was around, and put cena over in a terrible match. and i have news for you, the majority of the blame for that match being bad goes on the rock. he is nowhere close to ring shape and anyone who debates that is just a mark.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



ItsJustTheBeast said:


> Am I the only one wondering why The Rock is playing a Greek?


apparently it's racist to ask that question, just read earlier in the thread.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



ItsJustTheBeast said:


> Am I the only one wondering why The Rock is playing a Greek?


:lol

Agreed...I think of Hercules Ithink of Kevin Sorbo...a white guy.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



buriedcompass said:


> yeah, because those guys never put the rock over. and what has he done this return? punk put him over twice, rock became champion, barely was around, and put cena over in a terrible match. and i have news for you, the majority of the blame for that match being bad goes on the rock. he is nowhere close to ring shape and anyone who debates that is just a mark.


Not NEARLY as much as the Rock put them over. He put Austin over twice at Wrestlemania. Triple H had the title for the majority of 2000 when he and Rock were the top guys when Austin was out. Jericho beat Rock for the WCW title during the Invasion and beat him again along with Austin. Kurt Angle's very first WWE title win was against the Rock. Rock also put over Goldberg and Brock Lesnar, he and Mick Foley put over Evolution at Wrestlemania and now put over Cena. Since the AE no top guy has put over as many people as the Rock has except for Chris Jericho and maybe Kane. 

The majority of the blame for the match objectively goes to Cena. Cena couldn't sell the Rock Bottom [or any finisher] to save his life, he botched a flipping hurricanrana a few weeks ago against Punk, and it isn't a coincidence either that Rock had two matches with Cena and Punk each, never got injured in the Punk matches but was injured in the Cena matches. Cena is no safer to work with than Brock Lesnar is.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> 1. It's pro wrestling, so your comparison is fucking retarded on who's better. It's all opinion. Of course you're a glass jawed Brit who would get KO'd by a gust of wind so you're probably into the Rock's drawn out least physical style possible way of wrestling. If Dwayne had it his way it would be a bunch of terrible strikes and throws into the ropes or turnbuckles, every match ending with a spinebuster or rock bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock would do the work if he actually had the time and schedule to do so and even if he didn't want to, who the fuck cares. The house show deal for aging part timers is fucking stupid. Its not like he hasn't put in that work before. Jericho does house shows good for him. With a schedule like his, he can do that. There is no logic in bringing Rock down because he isn't doing what Jericho is. Hell, Jericho has said this himself.

Sure Rock got promotion out of WWE but thats not all he was here for. People act like the fans, the live interaction with crowds, doing matches/promos and getting to hang around talent from his era and the current era doesn't mean anything to him. Movie promotions and money is a factor but it isn't the only and biggest factor. Its silly to say otherwise.

Rock has mentioned and done a fair share of promoting the WWE and the championship when he had the title too, dont know why you want to single Rock out as if he did nothing.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

If rock is actually injured its probably down to ring rust, lets be honest he's lost it now he can't wrestle


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

While what The Rock has done for the company since his return in 2011 has been great, it's time to wrap it up, at least the in-ring portion of it, and focus solely on his movie career, which is a big thing now. If I were a director/producer for a film, I'd _hate_ the fact that The Rock was wrestling and risking injury on himself.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



ItsJustTheBeast said:


> Am I the only one wondering why The Rock is playing a Greek?


qwell thousands of yrs ago most greeks looked more tanned like the rock than like kevin sorbo. plus you consider most trade was with north africa and the middle east and not more north, so most mixing if any was to those of darker skins. theres more but ya thats pretty much it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I am sure after this injury anyone who books him for a movie will put in the contract he cannot wrestling leading up to or during filming


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



buriedcompass said:


> yeah, because those guys never put the rock over. and what has he done this return? punk put him over twice, rock became champion, barely was around, and put cena over in a terrible match. and i have news for you, the majority of the blame for that match being bad goes on the rock. he is nowhere close to ring shape and anyone who debates that is just a mark.


CM Punk only got the longest reigning championship in 25 years because of the Rock. Quit acting like his feud with the Rock wasn't mutually beneficial.

If it wasn't for him headlining against Rock at the Rumble WWE would have took the belt off as early as June.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock put his movie career on the line for our entertainment and people are actually bashing him for it? He didn't have to come back, he was retired for 7 years and came back for the fans. Obviously someone who took a 7 year break from the sport isn't going to be in the best shape.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Mike` said:


> Rock put his movie career on the line for our entertainment and people are actually bashing him for it? He didn't have to come back, he was retired for 7 years and came back for the fans. Obviously someone who took a 7 year break from the sport isn't going to be in the best shape.


That's mutually beneficial. Rock gets to advertise his projects to a base that's likely to watch his movies. If Hollywood movie produces didn't think Rock wrestling would add to their bottom line he wouldn't be wrestling.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> He's putting his body on the line. What a hero. I put my body on the line every time I get into a car or step into the boxing ring. Where's my respect and gratitude? If you can't see him using the WWE to help him promote his movies I don't know what to tell you. Every other Champ carries that title everywhere they go or it's mentioned EXCEPT Dwayne Johnson.












You fail.



buriedcompass said:


> this. jericho is the posterchild for a part-timer. look at last year and this year. he came back, helped breathe some life into the WWE, put over punk in the best wrestling match at WM28 and then put over fandango at WM29. he seems to have the same attitude as HBK when he came back - he is so over that losing doesn't affect him at this point in his career. he cares about tearing down the house and helping get the new guys over. i saw jericho at a house show two months ago and he gave every bit as much to a crowd of 2,500 in springfield, mo. as he does on RAW or at a PPV. i wish the rock would follow his lead.
> 
> yeah, i know the rock is a movie star and blah, blah, blah...but if he can't come back and do it right, don't come back.


LMAO don't even compare Jericho with The Rock. Jericho is a career upper midcarder who will never have Rock's star power. And by the way Rock made more stars than him.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

His legacy was already etched in stone by 2003. He did more for the WWE between 99 and 2003 than most including Phil, will ever accomplish in their entire career.

I hope he's at mania 30; just not against cena. No one except kids and cena marks except cena on the rocks level Anyway; ive heard and seen too many non fans shake their head and ask who cena is and even heard random people say he's not on his level. If man who has been on top for the longest time since Hulk Hogan needs the torch passed it shows how sad the state of faces is in the wwe. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Rock vs Brock or if humanly possible Rock va HBK (I know it wont ever happen).


----------



## ItsJustTheBeast (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



alejbr4 said:


> qwell thousands of yrs ago most greeks looked more tanned like the rock than like kevin sorbo. plus you consider most trade was with north africa and the middle east and not more north, so most mixing if any was to those of darker skins. theres more but ya thats pretty much it


I know what you mean but the supporting cast is mostly white so he is gonna stick out.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I hope he's alright and can still do his film, but tbh I hope he stays away for a while because he's just ruining his legacy for me personally. He was my favorite ever, but his matches + promos are crap these days.

If he can get back the magic, then amazing. I actually think the WWE should pretend he just walked out as it could lead to Hollywood Rock making a return. 

What type of reaction do you guys think he'll get when he comes back?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock needs to do what's best for him. He's, above and beyond, done more than enough for WWE, and Wrestling in general. If it gets in the way of his physical well being, he should limit himself.

I wish him the best in recovery. LOL at the pathetic clowns who "mark out" for a guy, especially for Rock's caliber, getting injured.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Shit, if I was Rock I wouldn't even associate with this shitty company anymore.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Booze said:


> I hope he's alright and can still do his film, *but tbh I hope he stays away for a while because he's just ruining his legacy for me personally. *He was my favorite ever, but his matches + promos are crap these days.
> 
> If he can get back the magic, then amazing. I actually think the WWE should pretend he just walked out as it could lead to Hollywood Rock making a return.
> 
> What type of reaction do you guys think he'll get when he comes back?


So this little run destroyed his entire legacy in your eyes? That is ridiculous to just throw away everything he did from 98-03 just for a 2 year run that wasn't even that bad. Personally i love the fact that he never fit in with this era since i consider it to be lackluster at best, and i think Stone Cold has seen Rock's struggle to fit in and is more hesitant than ever to come back.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Heh, whatever happened to "I'm never leaving again." I guess lies can only be extended for so long before snapping like a rubber band. Nothing to be ashamed of, you returned to the company to put someone that people hate over. Shaking hands with Cena is how the story ends for old Rocky, and so he lives happily ever after.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> His legacy was already etched in stone by 2003. He did more for the WWE between 99 and 2003 than most including Phil, will ever accomplish in their entire career.
> 
> I hope he's at mania 30; just not against cena. No one except kids and cena marks except cena on the rocks level Anyway; ive heard and seen too many non fans shake their head and ask who cena is and even heard random people say he's not on his level. If man who has been on top for the longest time since Hulk Hogan needs the torch passed it shows how sad the state of faces is in the wwe.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Rock vs Brock or if humanly possible Rock va HBK (I know it wont ever happen).


You're knocking Cena for not being Rock? Rock/Austin/Hogan were on a higher level of popularity than any other wrestler ever. Hold Cena to reasonable standards.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Today I learned guys that don't get much practice actually wrestling are more injury prone than others.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



darksideon said:


> So this little run destroyed his entire legacy in your eyes? That is ridiculous to just throw away everything he did from 98-03 just for a 2 year run that wasn't even that bad. Personally i love the fact that he never fit in with this era since i consider it to be lackluster at best, and i think Stone Cold has seen Rock's struggle to fit in and is more hesitant than ever to come back.


It did not tarnish anything, just like Jordan playing for a couple of years with the Wizards. Jordan still is the GOAT in the NBA and the rock is still in the top 5 of all time for wrestling. Nothing changed with his status or ranking.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



darksideon said:


> So this little run destroyed his entire legacy in your eyes? That is ridiculous to just throw away everything he did from 98-03 just for a 2 year run that wasn't even that bad. Personally i love the fact that he never fit in with this era since i consider it to be lackluster at best, and i think Stone Cold has seen Rock's struggle to fit in and is more hesitant than ever to come back.


He's still my favorite ever, but I used to love Rock - every promo he did, I thought was awesome. Nowadays I'm not excited to see him at all, and in fact I cringe at some of the stuff he does. I hate it.

It's easy to blame the era, but a lot of the problems are because of The Rock. He does the same every time now - enters the ring, makes a reference to the City, talks about his lineage, makes up a stupid phrase that isn't funny, arse licks the crowd,smiles ect ect.

The Rock is the best ever, in my opinion, whilst Dwayne Johnson is terrible. I'd rather he not come back unless he brings the swag and charisma back.

I think Austin is far smarter than Rock. Rock just aims to entertain those in the building, hence why he arse licks. Austin's character is more suited to this era too IMO as he can 'shoot' better than anyone in the company, whereas Rock isn't that type of guy. Hence why he was so poor against Cena last year and even Punk. Austin would have torn those guys to shreds, PG or not.

It's merely my opinion though as I said. Rock's legacy overall has probably been helped when you look at his buyrates.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Booze said:


> He's still my favorite
> ever, but I used to love Rock - every promo he did, I thought was awesome. Nowadays I'm not excited to see him at all, and in fact I cringe at some of the stuff he does. I hate it.
> 
> It's easy to blame the era, but a lot of the problems are because of The Rock. He does the same every time now - enters the ring, makes a reference to the City, talks about his lineage, makes up a stupid phrase that isn't funny, arse licks the crowd,smiles ect ect.
> ...


you're completely exaggerating how "terrible" The Rock has been since he returned. While he hasn't been as great as he was as a full time wrestler, hes still been very good - certainly not terrible. This "Dwayne Johnson vs The Rock" argument gets worse every time I read it. "The Rock" is a hyped up, over the top version of Dwayne Johnson. If you want to see The Rock of 1999, go to youtube. 

Its widely known that there are rarely any "shoots" in todays WWE environment. Everything that happens in today's WWE is heavily scripted, which has been admitted countless times by every relevant current superstar that does an interview. The Rock isn't there to "shoot" on anyone. No one in this company "shoots" on anyone unless it was by design by the company. It would do absolutely no good for him to come in, bury everyone on the mic and leave. I think your standards are embarrassingly too high for The Rock, especially considering how weak the WWE's current talent pool is.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Who cares if he got hurt, he got paid and just came back briefly to promote another shit movie. That's all.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

does this injury means no more pie ?


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Creme De La Creme said:


> you're completely exaggerating how "terrible" The Rock has been since he returned. While he hasn't been as great as he was as a full time wrestler, hes still been very good - certainly not terrible. This "Dwayne Johnson vs The Rock" argument gets worse every time I read it. "The Rock" is a hyped up, over the top version of Dwayne Johnson. If you want to see The Rock of 1999, go to youtube.
> 
> Its widely known that there are rarely any "shoots" in todays WWE environment. Everything that happens in today's WWE is heavily scripted, which has been admitted countless times by every relevant current superstar that does an interview. The Rock isn't there to "shoot" on anyone. No one in this company "shoots" on anyone unless it was by design by the company. It would do absolutely no good for him to come in, bury everyone on the mic and leave. I think your standards are embarrassingly too high for The Rock, especially considering how weak the WWE's current talent pool is.


I should rephrase 'shoot' with serious or straight talking. It doesn't really suit Rock IMO. It suits guys like CM Punk (that's basically all he does) and to a lesser degree, Cena. 

Rock is never that guy. His promo's against Cena were clearly semi-shoots. Intense and real, as opposed to the old Rock who was all about Kayfaybe. That's why I think Austin is more suited to this era than Rock. 

Rock as a whole has just lost his swag, to me at least. He's too intense all the time, too serious. Even Jim Ross has commented in his QA's about his promo's.

I don't care about the 1999 Rock - that one can never come back as it's a different era. He can still do this though:






Where has that Rock gone?
And of course Hollywood Rock would be a god in any era.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Booze said:


> I should rephrase 'shoot' with serious or straight talking. It doesn't really suit Rock IMO. It suits guys like CM Punk (that's basically all he does) and to a lesser degree, Cena.
> 
> Rock is never that guy. His promo's against Cena were clearly semi-shoots. Intense and real, as opposed to the old Rock who was all about Kayfaybe. That's why I think Austin is more suited to this era than Rock.
> 
> Rock as a whole has just lost his swag, to me at least. He's too intense all the time, too serious. Even Jim Ross has commented in his QA's about his promo's.


Yeah, and Jim Ross has said he's gotten a lot more comfortable on the mic. He's TOO intense? I thought your problem was he was too goofy on the mic?


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock needs to get his swag back? Well, yolo I guess


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Yeah, and Jim Ross has said he's gotten a lot more comfortable on the mic. He's TOO intense? I thought your problem was he was too goofy on the mic?


When he's being goofy he comes out with lame phrases - Kung Pao Bitch, Fruity Pebbles, whatever it was he called CM Punk a few months back. When he's not doing that he's pandering to the crowd and when he's not doing that he's having deadly serious promo's with Cena/Punk.

I'd say the biggest difference is that Rock tries too hard now. He tries to be funny, or to get the crowd involved. A decade ago, it just happened. He was magic with the mic. He never sucked up to the crowd to get them to cheer him, they did it because he was amazing. Look at his People's Elbow for example - previously he just looked at the crowd and they went crazy. Now he hulks up like he's some monster. 

Maybe it's just me, but as I said the swag isn't there. He isn't 'cool' anymore. He's also too much like Superman which is a role he's never played and claimed he hated (see his 2001 DVD) but that's another issue. 

I realise I sound like a negative troll, but trust me I'm not. Rock is and will always be my favorite.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Can't argue the guy's love for the business. He legit risks millions of dollars going out and performing in matches. With that said, i think it might be time to hang up the wrestling boots(sad to say) for his own best interest.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

oh damn didnt know it was a legitimate injury just thought rocky was headed back to hollywood.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Booze said:


> I should rephrase 'shoot' with serious or straight talking. It doesn't really suit Rock IMO. It suits guys like CM Punk (that's basically all he does) and to a lesser degree, Cena.
> 
> Rock is never that guy. His promo's against Cena were clearly semi-shoots. Intense and real, as opposed to the old Rock who was all about Kayfaybe. That's why I think Austin is more suited to this era than Rock.
> 
> ...


I just told you where "That Rock" went. What you want The Rock to do would make absolutely no sense. He's there to help elevate the other superstars, not bury them. The fact that you think that Cena and CM Punk have done so much better than The Rock in promos, even though you completely exaggerate how bad you say he did, means that he did exactly what he was supposed to do. Cena and CM Punk had some of their best promos going back and forth with The Rock - for a reason. 

and for the record..I also don't see any difference between the video you just attached and a lot of the stuff that he's said since he came back. I really don't care if you don't think The Rock has been good or whatever - everyone has their own opinion. I just think your too wrapped up in wanting him to be what he used to be that you set your expectations way too high.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He'll be back in the future and folks will mark out
like they always do when he returns but he did lift
the WWE universe with ticket sales while he was there.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I'd like to see him have one more match at WM 30. I'd love for it to be against HHH. That would be a nice nod to their history together. Lesnar-Rock would be ok but its just not a match I care to see. I just dont get some of the hatred and all the crap people throw out there to bash Rock.

Out of all the big stars during the AE, Rock lost the most "big" matches and easily put over the most people. As far as I know, he never refused to work with anyone nor refused to lose to anyone (which cannot be said for Austin and Hunter). He alone put over Foley, Jericho, Angle and Lesnar for the first title wins. He put over Hunter for a good portion of 2000. He put over Austin at two WM's. He put over Evolution at WM 20. Other then HBK in his 2002-2010 run, and perhaps Jericho, I dont remember another top star in my time as a fan that put over as many other guys he's worked with. So he used his wrestling career to transition into acting. Good for him! If I had the ability to do this, and transfer into a field that a) I'd make ALOT more money in and b) can preserve my body i.e no longer taking the physical beating it would in the wrestling ring...I'd certainly do it and believe most here would too.

Seven years later he decides to come back part-time when he can because he clearly misses the business. Not something he has to do since his bank accounts are doing just fine, as is his movie career. Yet people bitch just because he isnt at house shows?  Whatever. "Oh he just does this to promote his movies". Ok, yes because the only time his movies get promoted is when he is on Raw. Sure. Its not like the film studio doesnt promote at all, or have the actors/actresses take part in marketing campaigns. And I'm sure Rock showing up on Raw is the difference between his movies tanking or succeeding. "He still does the same stuff, the same catchphrases on the mic he did 13 years ago". Guess what? So does Hunter. Austin would as well if he came back.

Some people are just fucking stupid. The guy is a legend in the business. Instead of whining try to enjoy his work. Maybe he cant go in the ring the way he did from 97-03, but he can still put on solid matches when working with the right people and he still gets it done on the mic.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



MikeL1981 said:


> I'd like to see him have one more match at WM 30. I'd love for it to be against HHH. That would be a nice nod to their history together. Lesnar-Rock would be ok but its just not a match I care to see. I just dont get some of the hatred and all the crap people throw out there to bash Rock.
> 
> Out of all the big stars during the AE, Rock lost the most "big" matches and easily put over the most people. As far as I know, he never refused to work with anyone nor refused to lose to anyone (which cannot be said for Austin and Hunter). He alone put over Foley, Jericho, Angle and Lesnar for the first title wins. He put over Hunter for a good portion of 2000. He put over Austin at two WM's. He put over Evolution at WM 20. Other then HBK in his 2002-2010 run, and perhaps Jericho, I dont remember another top star in my time as a fan that put over as many other guys he's worked with. So he used his wrestling career to transition into acting. Good for him! If I had the ability to do this, and transfer into a field that a) I'd make ALOT more money in and b) can preserve my body i.e no longer taking the physical beating it would in the wrestling ring...I'd certainly do it and believe most here would too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I think this have been mention before but I will quote Steve Austin to address all this Rock Hate.



> My thoughts on that are, you earn what you get in this business. *Rock has earned the ability to come and go as he wants*, because the business still needs him, it can still use him, and it can elevate the profile with having such a mainstream guy there. I don't know about the promos between John (Cena) and Rock. I think some of them have gotten kind of personal, you wonder how much of it's work and how much of it's a shoot. At the end of the day, it's a worked business. Again, I think it's a good thing for Rock to be involved with this. He's earned his right to come and go and do whatever he wants.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...teve-austin-weighs-in-on-the-rocks-wwe-status

That's the bottom line.. CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The hate rock gets is way out of line and at times over the top. The is a legend, the stuff he has done for the company before he left and during his returnis unprecedented. Some People say he took the title of Punk thus burying him, i disagree, if it wasn't for Rock I doubt Punk would have got his 434 day title reign, also rock feuding with Punk gave punk the much needed exposure he needed. Punk before facing Rock was not much of a draw lets be honest, since feuding with Rock he draws big numbers now, for that And every else Rock has done I thank him. My only criticism of Rock is that stupid salute he gave cena and raising his arm. That was BULLSHIT!


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Cmpunk91 said:


> The hate rock gets is way out of line and at times over the top. The is a legend, the stuff he has done for the company before he left and during his returnis unprecedented. Some People say he took the title of Punk thus burying him, i disagree, if it wasn't for Rock I doubt Punk would have got his 434 day title reign, also rock feuding with Punk gave punk the much needed exposure he needed. Punk before facing Rock was not much of a draw lets be honest, since feuding with Rock he draws big numbers now, for that And every else Rock has done I thank him. My only criticism of Rock is that stupid salute he gave cena and raising his arm. That was BULLSHIT!


How do you know if he draws? he only had the belt till he lost to the rock, which can beagured rock drew most of them

we have not seen if punk can draw with out him yet.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rayfu said:


> How do you know if he draws? he only had the belt till he lost to the rock, which can beagured rock drew most of them
> 
> we have not seen if punk can draw with out him yet.


He drew very good numbers during his feud with Taker, and the raws that followed after EC


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Cookie Monster said:


> Well it looks like his match with Cena may have saved our eyes from seeing a Hercules movie.


I hope his Hercules movie saves us from seeing another match with Cena.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Dwayne JohnsonVerified account ‏@TheRock

5:48am. That "special time" is now.. AM cardio starts in 3..2.. #WakeYourAssUpSleepingBeauty

well...he's either lying about it or he is dedicated to doing cardio...


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Dwayne JohnsonVerified account ‏@TheRock
> 
> 5:48am. That "special time" is now.. AM cardio starts in 3..2.. #WakeYourAssUpSleepingBeauty
> 
> well...he's either lying about it or he is dedicated to doing cardio...


So he can do cardio but not cut a promo on raw looool


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Yo. If there's any physical fitness specialists out there or personal trainers etc, can you fill me in on what kind of cardio that Rock is likely to be doing? Damn near all of the cardio exercises I can think of use abs/pelvis muscles extensively.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rayfu said:


> How do you know if he draws? he only had the belt till he lost to the rock, which can beagured rock drew most of them
> 
> we have not seen if punk can draw with out him yet.


hiac 2012 with punk and ryback drew almost identical to elimination chamber 2013 with punk and rock


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock

My dr's said that starting back training w/ torn abdominals would be a bitch. Just found out they were right. We gotta push thru..

^^^

Dwayne has tweeted this 2 hours ago WTF is he crazy hes working out in the gym with torn adominals and even his doctor said he shouldnt train this is career suicide Dwayne should be getting surgery and rehabbing hes just gonna make himself worse

I also find it riduculous how he can go work out but he couldnt show up on Raw for just a promo


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock hasn't sent out a tweet about how amazing wrestlemania was or whatever. maybe he doesn't want to think about it lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Hey, time to go running guys :rock

Rock, you silly son of a bitch, you're meant to be 'hurt' remember? :vince3

Oh ya, I forgot......ouch, oh boy, this sure does hurt you guys :rock3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock is so full of shit. He ain't hurt, just mad. Just stick to making bad movies.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Rock is so full of shit. He ain't hurt, just mad. Just stick to making bad movies.


Yeah Rock's mad about a scripted loss. A scripted loss he knew about for the longest time now.

Come on now.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I do think he is injured. BUT i wont defend the fact that something backstage went on. he has stormed off, either his told vince he is injured and as far as vince is concerned the rock is injured. or his told vince his injured but his not. he just diddnt want to turn up to raw due to losing or the handshake. or he has had a falling out backstage and vince has told the rock to lie about the injury for a cover up. 

im convinced his hurt but i also think there was also a falling out backstage and the rock fucked off. what is the falling out about ? 

well its either the match changed at the end were the rock was supposed to go over. or he was pissed as the match had to change by ending due to the injury. or his pissed off with the handshake and the salute. or backstage someone said something about the boring match and the rock took it to heart.

im going with my own theory. and thats the rock was upset with the way the match went. the way the match ended and with the way the crowed was. dont think it was the loss he new he was losing months ago. he would off quit before now and done an austin if he diddnt like the idea off it. think he felt a lack off respect from the crowed and felt the match was crap and yes he was right there. 

he will be back otherwise the injury story if fake wouldnt be used they would just say the rock has left due to his work load at hollywood. they have tried to convince us there is no issue between the two so bridges are not burnt. he will be back. but before the rock is judged guys. you need to here both sides off what has happened. the rock wouldnt off just left there is a reason behind it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Weird how he hasent tweeted about Wrestlemania 29 this guy really doesnt give a shit and this whole injury is a lie so he dont have to show up to WWE anymore


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

:rock4

Yeah that's it, he's made up this elaborate injury so he doesn't have to go back, my god this forum has some funny posts sometimes. The Rock had no problem with the finish IMO, I thought it sucked ass but I think this was the end goal from the beginning and WWE/The Rock tried to give us as much as possible before we got to it so I can't complain now the dust has settled. 

He's definitely not left because he's still got a HOF at the very least still to do but its definitely up in the air whether he'll wrestle again but we'll see.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

There is still an aura of doubt around this in my opinon. On one hand yes he has proved that he can finish a match with a serious injury (Wrestlemania 28 - tore his hamstring) but on the other the whole buzz about him walking out and Rock only addressing it 10 mins before Raw went live was extremely strange.

The same can be said about his post-match demeanour, on one hand he sells great and could have just been selling the loss but on the other he genuinely looked unhappy, as if something had changed mid-match.

All this Brock vs Rock speculation is insignificant, not only was Brock not even booked or advertised for Raw but Rock and Brock are very good friends, theres no way Rock would have just walked out because of a clash of opinion about working with Brock. 

I really am at a loss to explain it, something just does not sit right about the way the "injury" was handled by both WWE and Rock.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

probably some miscommunication, not a big deal. He was booked for RAW and Extreme Rules, obviously he got hurt and has a huge blockbuster to film so went home to get himself checked out. 

It's probably that simple IMO. The Rock doesn't have to do anything WWE don't want him too. he's too big a star for them to fuck him around, this injury might make him think twice about wrestling again though which is a shame.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Rock is so full of shit. He ain't hurt, just mad. Just stick to making *bad movies.*


Fast Five,Snitch.... all better than Knucklehead, Chaperone,Reunion ... combined

Mad Full of shit.Yeah right.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> 
> My dr's said that starting back training w/ torn abdominals would be a bitch. Just found out they were right. We gotta push thru..
> 
> ...


Where was CM Punk last Monday?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Where was CM Punk last Monday?





> As noted before, CM Punk was kept off Monday's RAW to sell The Undertaker's win at WrestleMania 29. *Another reason WWE officials kept him off RAW is because they didn't want him to receive a massive pop from the post-WrestleMania crowd that was at Monday's show.* At one point, there were plans for Punk to come out and cut a promo but they nixed it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/...#ixzz2Q4CucWHk


unk3


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Where was CM Punk last Monday?


To be fair, thats not really relevant. I see the comparison you are trying to make. However the only reason Rock missed Raw was to get the injury *evaluated* to make sure it would not risk Hercules production. 

At no point was it said that the injury was that serious, all we know is that Rock was concerned that it could have been bad and wanted it looked at by his doctors at home. It could have turned out it was not as bad as he thought, and he was able to work out and even appear on Raw if he had known it wasnt that serious. 

Nothing wrong with him missing Raw to get it checked out.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



DwayneAustin said:


> unk3


You're missing the point


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Man in Black said:


> To be fair, thats not really relevant. I see the comparison you are trying to make. However the only reason Rock missed Raw was to get the injury *evaluated* to make sure it would not risk Hercules production.
> 
> At no point was it said that the injury was that serious, all we know is that Rock was concerned that it could have been bad and wanted it looked at by his doctors at home. It could have turned out it was not as bad as he thought, and he was able to work out and even appear on Raw if he had known it wasnt that serious.
> 
> Nothing wrong with him missing Raw to get it checked out.


You're right about the reason CM Punk not being on Raw being irrelevant. I agree. The point is is that there is a massive double standard being made by those that don't like The Rock.

I didn't say what I said attempting to bash CM Punk, for the record. I like CM Punk. It doesn't really matter to me why he missed Raw, but I could make the case that the reason that the WWE held CM Punk off of the program was worse than the reason that The Rock didn't show up.CM Punk is talented enough to get the crowd to boo him if he came out to cheers. The reason given by insiders in the WWE is ridiculous. CM Punk is extremely popular, a lot of fans came to see him and he was fully capable of coming out to cut a promo just like everybody keeps saying The Rock could have done, but he didn't. At least the WWE had the decency to announce before the event that The Rock wasn't going to be there. They could have just not said anything. They certainly didn't announce to the crowd that CM Punk wouldn't be there. 

Meanwhile you have idiots/doctors coming up with random conspiracy theories about why The Rock didn't show up, saying he walked out on the company and questioning the severity of his injury - copying and pasting something that they spent 5 minutes reading on wikipedia about the symptoms of an abdominal injury, trying to explain why he couldn't have been as hurt as reported. Its hilarious.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Creme De La Creme said:


> You're right about the reason CM Punk not being on Raw being irrelevant. I agree. The point is is that there is a massive double standard being made by those that don't like The Rock.
> 
> I didn't say what I said attempting to bash CM Punk, for the record. I like CM Punk. It doesn't really matter to me why he missed Raw, but I could make the case that the reason that the WWE held CM Punk off of the program was worse than the reason that The Rock didn't show up.CM Punk is talented enough to get the crowd to boo him if he came out to cheers. The reason given by insiders in the WWE is ridiculous. CM Punk is extremely popular, a lot of fans came to see him and he was fully capable of coming out to cut a promo just like everybody keeps saying The Rock could have done, but he didn't. At least the WWE had the decency to announce before the event that The Rock wasn't going to be there. They could have just not said anything. They certainly didn't announce to the crowd that CM Punk wouldn't be there.
> 
> Meanwhile you have idiots/doctors coming up with random conspiracy theories about why The Rock didn't show up, saying he walked out on the company and questioning the severity of his injury - copying and pasting something that they spent 5 minutes reading on wikipedia about the symptoms of an abdominal injury, trying to explain why he couldn't have been as hurt as reported. Its hilarious.


Whole heartedly agree.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

That's what I talked about when I said he needs to slow down. The guy is a machine but he needs to be careful not to make his injury worse. Right now he can still physically film Hercules which is what important for him and the promotion, he can probably miss a month of training, better than to do unnecessary damage long term. 

As for the speculation, Rock's reaction in the ring after the match was just selling, he's not going to celebrate a loss. He told Cena in the ring that he put him over for the company minutes after it before their handshake. Rock DECIDED to do it, some people think he's another worker getting orders from Vince. They're working together. He's involved in every detail of the creative process of his programs and booking. That's what Rock said weeks before the show:


> "What I'm talking about is being able to go back to the WWE and give back to the business, which is in my blood and has allowed me a platform to perform which then, 12 years ago, allowed me to make he transition to Hollywood," Rock said. *"So the scenario I've dreamed of is that I'm able to go back, become WWE champion, go into the what is considered the biggest marketplace in the world, which is the New York City area, at MetLife Stadium and headline WrestleMania as champion and give back to the business, the fans, the company, and their number one hero. So I couldn't have asked for a better scenario and we're going to have a blast."*


Basically giving back to the business by putting their top guy over.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rock316AE said:


> That's what I talked about when I said he needs to slow down. The guy is a machine but he needs to be careful not to make his injury worse. Right now he can still physically film Hercules which is what important for him and the promotion, he can probably miss a month of training, better than to do unnecessary damage long term.
> 
> As for the speculation, Rock's reaction in the ring after the match was just selling, he's not going to celebrate a loss. He told Cena in the ring that he put him over for the company minutes after it before their handshake. Rock DECIDED to do it, some people think he's another worker getting orders from Vince. They're working together. He's involved in every detail of the creative process of his programs and booking. That's what Rock said weeks before the show:
> 
> ...


Where did you get that quote from, bro? I'd like to read that myself.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Where did you get that quote from, bro? I'd like to read that myself.


Great interview Rock did promoting the match a little over a month ago:


> *The Rock On Facing John Cena at WrestleMania 29*
> 
> Down in Panama, on the set of The Rock's upcoming summer reality series, TNT's The Hero, I had a chance to speak with the reigning WWE Champion about the outcome of this past Monday's RAW match between John Cena and CM Punk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

''I'm never leaving again.'' 

I guess we're gonna see about that one.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rock316AE said:


> As for the speculation, Rock's reaction in the ring after the match was just selling, he's not going to celebrate a loss. He told Cena in the ring that he put him over for the company minutes after it before their handshake. Rock DECIDED to do it, some people think he's another worker getting orders from Vince. They're working together. He's involved in every detail of the creative process of his programs and booking. That's what Rock said weeks before the show:
> 
> 
> Basically giving back to the business by putting their top guy over.


So you've speculated your own answer to the speculation? nice


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



wkdsoul said:


> So you've speculated your own answer to the speculation? nice


Dont see what was so bad about what he put.

He's right.

Rock was not angry or mad about the loss.
Hes not an ordinary worker for the company.

And his quote from Rock himself, is a good real life backstory to back it up.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

In all honesty I dont even know if I want to see Rock wrestle again unless its against someone who he hasn't fought at Wrestlemania that can protect him...i.e HHH or Undertaker.

I think in light of his injury and maybe the realisation that he CAN be injured to the extent that it may interfere with movies will have halted any plans for Brock vs Rock.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Smitson said:


> ''I'm never leaving again.''
> 
> I guess we're gonna see about that one.


People have been using the same tired line for the last 3 years now.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Those saying that cm punk wasn't there - he was but the wwe didn't want him to appear due to the crowd. Many sources have said this. Seems like a strange move to me but is in line with their usual logic.

In all honesty it's shit for the rock to be injured. But as he is still doing his film he could have made an appearance even if I was via one of his beloved satellites. He is the people's champ after all


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Dwayne clearly cant be that hurt as hes able to work out in the gym so something is up there

Also what happened to Dwayne saying '' you have my word im back and im never leaving again'' yeah right whatever Dwayne


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

has he left then. guys has the rock left ? have i missed something ? just read through some posts about rock saying his back for good.and some are calling him a lier. why ? i love the way some pass judgement before the man has defended himself. nothing better than pissing on someones grave hey. 

when he says his leaving or he quits. then pass judgment but at present i have not heard that announcement.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

How the fuck was he able to work out in the gym? He shouldn't have even been able to finish the match and walk out of the arena without assistance.

Something doesn't ring true...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The so called "wrestling fans" who are doubting The Rocks injury, and continue to act like he doesn't care about the business makes me embarrassed to be on here.

How do you know whether or not Rock is injured, do you live with him?
Are you his doctor?

If not, quit your idiotic bitching, and whining, and moaning like the crybabies you are.
If Rock (not Dwayne, quit acting like you're cool just because Punk said it) really didn't care about WWE, then why did came back? Why did he put over John Cena at WM 29?

It surely wasn't done so he could promote his movies, Rocks movies were doing just fine before he came back.

Rock has been promoting WWE, hes been on RAW,SmackDown, he even wrestled at Elimination Chamber. What more do you want from him? If this is how you guys treat part-timers, then you guys don't even deserve John Cena, and CM Punk as champion much less Rock and Austin.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How the fuck was he able to work out in the gym? He shouldn't have even been able to finish the match and walk out of the arena without assistance.


The same reason Cena can return to action in 3 months after suffering a "broken neck" which means he went through surgery & rehab super quick, almost inhuman. These athletes may suffer injuries but they are built like tanks and their recovery periods are faster than the average person.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Screw The Rock he's old and done for, just like the football team I support you need young and hungry talent.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Clique said:


> The same reason Cena can return to action in 3 months after suffering a "broken neck" which means he went through surgery & rehab super quick, almost inhuman. These athletes may suffer injuries but they are built like tanks and their recovery periods are faster than the average person.


With the injury he stated he has he shouldn't be anywhere near a gym, even with a mild tear of a few fibres, you should rest it for 2-3 weeks.. for the tear to the bone he's prob looking at 6wks+ do he's either misdiagnosed himself or talk he's not injured.

He's not that superhuman. Either way get well soon Rocky, some chump has your Gold!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Wouldn't be surprised if this "injury" is just a cover for him failing a wellness test.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

why do some idiots want to believe rock walked out? i mean what motive does he have? he can come and go whenever he wants choose to work with whoever he wants. so whats the point of walking out?


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Dunmer said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if this "injury" is just a cover for him failing a wellness test.


huh ? the wellness policy does not count. the rock isn't contracted to the wwe. he would never be tested unless he signed a contract. and even if he was contracted do you think the wwe would check the man, 

is john cena or triple h ever tested ? i very much doubt it. would they pass ? i very much doubt it.


----------



## ItsJustTheBeast (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



MikeL1981 said:


> I'd like to see him have one more match at WM 30. I'd love for it to be against HHH. That would be a nice nod to their history together. Lesnar-Rock would be ok but its just not a match I care to see. I just dont get some of the hatred and all the crap people throw out there to bash Rock.
> 
> Out of all the big stars during the AE, Rock lost the most "big" matches and easily put over the most people. As far as I know, he never refused to work with anyone nor refused to lose to anyone (which cannot be said for Austin and Hunter). He alone put over Foley, Jericho, Angle and Lesnar for the first title wins. He put over Hunter for a good portion of 2000. He put over Austin at two WM's. He put over Evolution at WM 20. Other then HBK in his 2002-2010 run, and perhaps Jericho, I dont remember another top star in my time as a fan that put over as many other guys he's worked with. So he used his wrestling career to transition into acting. Good for him! If I had the ability to do this, and transfer into a field that a) I'd make ALOT more money in and b) can preserve my body i.e no longer taking the physical beating it would in the wrestling ring...I'd certainly do it and believe most here would too.
> 
> ...


Sums it all up.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

punk fans still the most stupid fans on the planet 
they don't even trying to put any logic in thier arguement about the rock walking over
why would he do it ? when he is the one who decide everything about his time in wwe
he is the one calling the shot not vince


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Am I right in thinking that other than the one comment on twitter the rocks not said anything else about what he's going to do with the wwe?

He can't and I'm sure wont just leave without telling the fans. Wasn't he scheduled to appear at extreme rules?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

My one real opinion about this is simply that you cannot work as a main-eventer part-time at all. There's no time to condition yourself in the ring when you're busy doing movies and red carpet appearances. I don't care how good he conditions himself if he's not conditioning himself in a square ring.

I'm not saying he reaped what he sowed, but come on.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

if he is leaving why he is on the cover of the new wwe game?
he will be back maybe sooner than we think but ofcourse he isn't wrestling at ER now
i think he may return for a segemnt at the PPV to talk about WM and his injury and maybe they will do the lesnar angle there


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah Rock's mad about a scripted loss. A scripted loss he knew about for the longest time now.
> 
> Come on now.


Yeah, cuz I clearly JUST meant the scripted loss. :bs:



mrmacman said:


> Fast Five,Snitch.... all better than Knucklehead, Chaperone,Reunion ... combined
> 
> Mad Full of shit.Yeah right.


Fast Five and Snitch sucked. Saying they're better than all the other shitty WWE movies combined doesn't really make them good.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



> The Rock will be making his first post-WrestleMania appearance tonight at a premiere for "Pain & Gain" in South Beach, Miami at the Regal South Beach Stadium 18 theater. The red-carpet even starts at 6:30pm.


-Wrestlezone

Seems like is resting that injury nicely.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He couldn't cut a short promo on Raw, but he can appear at a premiere for "Pain & Gain" in Miami. :rock3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

:russo

WWE got worked :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Well you know what they always say, 'No Pain, No Gain' :rock

Wonder if he'll be limping or something? :hmm:

He won't unk2


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

How's that injury Rock?

"It's improving slowly, thanks." :rock

You know Vince is watching this, right?

"Damn, serious?"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Jim Ross on Rock's injury, described it perfectly:


> *The Rock's injury:* "Found it pretty pathetic that many fans who seemingly believe all or most of what they read online felt that the Rock walked out on WWE Monday while missing RAW. Some people thrive on dirt and gossip...thrive may be a too nice a word...how about 'obsess' and believe damn near whatever they read. Rock was injured early on in the main event versus Cena but continued the match as the two men, who I signed back in the day, did the best that they could considering the situation. "


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rock316AE said:


> Jim Ross on Rock's injury, described it perfectly:


Thanks for sharing that.

I'll admit on Monday it seemed like the rock had no showed at raw, it came across that way on TV as they gave no real time to explain what had Happend. But it's a real shame he is injured as it feels like a massive anti climax to his return. I am not a fan of his since his return, but I would obviously like him to have left injury free


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I wonder how the match would have turned out had he not been injured. It's a shame.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The rock hate is ridiculous. The guy works a crazy schedule, Is a legitimate movie star, and comes back to wrestling to give something back to the fans and WWE and people hate on him for being a part timer It's not like he is doing it for the money, he could make just as much doing another movie, and is consciously putting that career at risk because he loves wrestling. Of course he is a part timer, he should be a no timer! Its' not like he is being a selfish prick and sitting on his ass while he watches the rest of the roster work, like Brock is. (although it looked like Brock was in the gym for most of his time off- that dude was fucking jacked at WM! )


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



muttgeiger said:


> The rock hate is ridiculous. The guy works a crazy schedule, Is a legitimate movie star, and comes back to wrestling to give something back to the fans and WWE and people hate on him for being a part timer It's not like he is doing it for the money, he could make just as much doing another movie, and is consciously putting that career at risk because he loves wrestling. Of course he is a part timer, he should be a no timer! Its' not like he is being a selfish prick and sitting on his ass while he watches the rest of the roster work, like Brock is. (although it looked like Brock was in the gym for most of his time off- that dude was fucking jacked at WM! )


It's a double standard...

I just don't get it..it got worse ever Cena went out and publicly bashed The Rock saying he doesn't care about fans.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

WTF Dwayne is attending the Pain & Gain premiere tonight  so he can attend movie premieres but not show up to Raw after Wrestlemania 29 this is bullshit he isnt injured hes obviously had a major falling out with Vince and has walked out of WWE


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

He was called the #1 contender. This may not be over yet.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

kingkongchundy said:


> dwayne puts his entire movie career in line for us. he is not the hero we deserved. nothing less than a knight. shinning.


I can accept that rock down only Cena to go we're halfway there folks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WTF Dwayne is attending the Pain & Gain premiere tonight  so he can attend movie premieres but not show up to Raw after Wrestlemania 29 this is bullshit he isnt injured hes obviously had a major falling out with Vince and has walked out of WWE


Are your parents separated?


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



AthenaMark said:


> He was called the #1 contender. This may not be over yet.


Can see it now. Wrestlemania 30 rock cashes in his rematch clause 

'ONCE IN A LIFE TIME III (we really mean it this time)'

As much as I feel bad he's injured, I hope he stays away from wrestling as he can't wrestle anymore


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



JoseBxNYC said:


> -Wrestlezone
> 
> Seems like is resting that injury nicely.


I wonder the excuses people will come up with if he forgets to sell the "injury" at that premiere.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

I'm fine with Rock wrestling because i enjoy his Promo work even though it's not as great as it was in the past you can't tell me there's many other guys that are given the opportunities to do anything better. 
He just needs to be done with John though. They ran out of material for the feud halfway to WM 27.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Dunmer said:


> I wonder the excuses people will come up with if he forgets to sell the "injury" at that premiere.


Do you want him to hobble and wince every time he takes a step?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

You bitches need to start showing some respect to the great one :rvp


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Do you want him to hobble and wince every time he takes a step?


A wheel chair should do it


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Do you want him to hobble and wince every time he takes a step?


He needs to have someone push him in a wheelchair like Flair in TNA.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rock316AE said:


> Jim Ross on Rock's injury, described it perfectly:
> 
> 
> > *The Rock's injury:* "Found it pretty pathetic that many fans who seemingly believe all or most of what they read online felt that the Rock walked out on WWE Monday while missing RAW. Some people thrive on dirt and gossip...thrive may be a too nice a word...how about 'obsess' and believe damn near whatever they read. Rock was injured early on in the main event versus Cena but continued the match as the two men, who I signed back in the day, did the best that they could considering the situation. "


Completely agree with good ole JR on this one, and I'm used to seeing people on here taking info from these reports and just running with it as if it were the entire story or at all the truth. It actually happens not only with wrestling but with many celebrities/movie stars/singers.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Shazayum said:


> Do you want him to hobble and wince every time he takes a step?


They want him to aplogize to all the chump midcarders backstage who feel Rock should be their just because they are


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

J.R's Q&A articles are so painfully moderated by WWE and semi-kayfabe its increasingly difficult to take him seriously.

I respect JR but he's still a stooge for Vince, remember he is still on the payroll.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Why would Vince want to protect the Rock if he did in fact walk out of the company? He never did so with Austin when he did.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

There is alot of stupidity in this thread. "OMG he is showing up for a movie premier!! He isnt hurt!!". Yeah apparently he is just suppose to lock himself in his house for the next 3 months and not see daylight because he tore muscles during a match at WM. Makes sense to me. Dammit Rock, get back inside your house!! You arent allowed to walk out in public!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

is this forum full of idiots?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Fanboi101 said:


> Why would Vince want to protect the Rock if he did in fact walk out of the company? He never did so with Austin when he did.


Vince is smart enough to know that Rock is one of the few things keeping WWE afloat . If Rock did in fact walk out or at least threaten to leave, the last thing Vince should do is further burn bridges. 

I would expect he is extremely cautious that history will repeat itself with Rock. It took Vince 7 years to win Rock's trust back after they screwed him over in 2004 with his contract expiring.




MikeL1981 said:


> There is alot of stupidity in this thread. "OMG he is showing up for a movie premier!! He isnt hurt!!". Yeah apparently he is just suppose to lock himself in his house for the next 3 months and not see daylight because he tore muscles during a match at WM. Makes sense to me. Dammit Rock, get back inside your house!! You arent allowed to walk out in public!!


Furthermore, Rock didnt miss Raw because his injury was serious, he missed Raw because he wanted to have it evaluated by his own doctors.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Man in Black said:


> Furthermore, *Rock didnt miss Raw because his injury was serious, he missed Raw because he wanted to have it evaluated by his own doctors*.



I was just about to say that,its incredible how stupid people can be


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Fanboi101 said:


> Why would Vince want to protect the Rock if he did in fact walk out of the company? He never did so with Austin when he did.


BOOM.

Vince would have the hosts, Cena, WWE.com, completely BURY the Rock. When Austin truly walked out the Rock came back quicker than expected and even hinted that those (Austin) who wanted to take their ball and go home "get the F out."

I'm sure haters are beside themselves. Anyone who knows a damn thing about the rock is he wouldn't do something like that unless it was a serious issue. Ya'll are just looking for ways to tear someone down and it is pathetic just like JR said. And those saying conspiracy need to quit watching that Obama deception, Zeitgeist crap and stop thinking everything on Earth is a giant screwjob. It's so frigging ridiculous.

The internet has spawned so much genius yet so much stupidity it's not even funny.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WTF Dwayne is attending the Pain & Gain premiere tonight  so he can attend movie premieres but not show up to Raw after Wrestlemania 29 this is bullshit he isnt injured hes obviously had a major falling out with Vince and has walked out of WWE


....SMH....


Why are wrestling fans so cultist?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The injury is legit. End of story. He can deal with any detractors but in GOOD news..the Rock is about to get nominated for an Oscar?


> Germain Lussier @GermainLussier
> Just saw Bay's Pain & Gain. It's dark & funny but also hard to get into and awkward. The Rock slays but tone is an issue. Gotta digest more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> ....SMH....
> 
> 
> Why are wrestling fans so cultist?


There is a reason why I have KKF ignored...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Great of JR to clear that up, no doubt some will even question the authenticity of the story from JR but whatever, I didn't realize it happened so early, shame as I wonder how the match would have gone seeing as they had another 10-15 minutes to work with.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



the fox said:


> is this forum full of idiots?


As far as I can tell, yes.

Not that there aren't some very intelligent posters on here but there are also some serious dumbasses.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

This is kinda off topic but it's Rock thread so I'll just ask.

Does anybody know what Rock was doing right after he left WWE in Summerslam 2002?

And Rock came back in early 2003.

He didn't have any movie coming out from mid-2002 to early 2003.

What was he doing during those time?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> This is kinda off topic but it's Rock thread so I'll just ask.
> 
> Does anybody know what Rock was doing right after he left WWE in Summerslam 2002?
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, filming "The Rundown".


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



the fox said:


> is this forum full of idiots?


Was that rhetorical?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Rock316AE said:


> If I'm not mistaken, filming "The Rundown".


Lol...There is no mistake...He WAS filming the Rundown. That's why he got boos against Brock Lesnar; cause the crowd knew he was leaving to film a movie and they knew he was going to drop the title.

Just a question: Are there any early to late 20 somethings in here; like 23-28?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



the fox said:


> is this forum full of idiots?


*Yes. Idiots who ironically think they're geniuses.*


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> BOOM.
> 
> Vince would have the hosts, Cena, WWE.com, completely BURY the Rock. When Austin truly walked out the Rock came back quicker than expected and even hinted that those (Austin) who wanted to take their ball and go home "get the F out."
> 
> ...


Ummm the Obama deception was ALL TRUTH and the events he talked about that would happen when obama was elected happened years after that video came out. But keep drinking the kool aid and listening to the TV news stations...they never lie to you.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



AthenaMark said:


> The injury is legit. End of story. He can deal with any detractors but in GOOD news..*the Rock is about to get nominated for an Oscar?*


:lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Charlie Bronson said:


> :lmao


Gillian Jacobs>>>>>>>>>>Alison Brie


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*










The Rock at "Pain & Gain" premiere in Miami


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Gillian Jacobs>>>>>>>>>>Alison Brie



Hey, woah woah woah! This forum can get a little heated every now and then, but let's not go saying things that we'll later regret, okay?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

This is the end of Rock's in-ring career. H'e'll never again risk compromising his shooting schedule for the sake of another match.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Hey, woah woah woah! This forum can get a little heated every now and then, but let's not go saying things that we'll later regret, okay?


No one could possibly regret saying that. Jacobs actually has talent.


It's tough to believe he could actually finish a match with that extent of injury, but then again, Kurt Angle won a gold medal with a broken neck...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Dwayne Johnson is not injured heres why

1. He flew back to Miami without telling WWE he had left. And then he tells them he is injured not long before Raw was due on the air but has any WWE official seen any solid evidence like a doctors record saying hes got this injury??? I dont think so

2. Hes tweeted hes been working out in the gym now if he had legit torn muscles off his stomach he wouldnt even be able to move so I find this bullshit

3. Dwayne was last night at the Pain&Gain premiere in Miami now if he was injured he wouldnt even be to move and get to this event so this is more bullshit

Dwayne is a liar and clearly he doesnt want to show his face on WWE tv after losing to Cena and he doesnt want get the shit beat out of him from the beast Brock Lesnar to start their feud. Dwayne is all about himself and nothing more


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

The Rock walked out of the company that made him cuz he didn't like losing? Wtf?? Who does he think he is- Austin?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

*No, Rock knows he is not Austin. Not even close. *


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Dexter Morgan said:


> *No, Rock knows he is not Austin. Not even close. *


Silly mark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not totally sure what to think about all of this, there is so much conflicting evidence here its really hard to believe one side or the other.

I am sure the whole truth will come out eventually though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> BOOM.
> 
> Vince would have the hosts, Cena, WWE.com, completely BURY the Rock. When Austin truly walked out the Rock came back quicker than expected and even hinted that those (Austin) who wanted to take their ball and go home "get the F out."
> 
> ...


The company is a lot different then to what it is now.

They had rising star in Brock Lesnar, The Rock was still there, they had the likes of Triple H, Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit etc. Sure, the WWE are making record money now and will live on after The Rock leaves but Vince couldn't afford to come and humiliate The Rock or give cheap jabs because he knows The Rock doesn't HAVE to come back.

I personally think he did walk. I don't know the reasons why, personally I don't give a fuck. I just hope we get an environment in the WWE where they start to build stars and we get some new superstars being built in the main event scene.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne Johnson is not injured heres why
> 
> 1. He flew back to Miami without telling WWE he had left. And then he tells them he is injured not long before Raw was due on the air but has any WWE official seen any solid evidence like a doctors record saying hes got this injury??? I dont think so
> 
> ...


I'm sure you believe 9/11 was an inside job too....right?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How the fuck was he able to work out in the gym? He shouldn't have even been able to finish the match and walk out of the arena without assistance.
> 
> Something doesn't ring true...


Do people not recall that Triple H finished not one but TWO matches with his quad completely ripped off the bone?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man I hope the injury isn't bad enough to hurt his movie career. He has been on a roll lately.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WTF Dwayne is attending the Pain & Gain premiere tonight  so he can attend movie premieres but not show up to Raw after Wrestlemania 29 this is bullshit he isnt injured hes obviously had a major falling out with Vince and has walked out of WWE


Yeah he can't attend a movie premiere because his legs are broken


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne Johnson is not injured heres why
> 
> 1. He flew back to Miami without telling WWE he had left. And then he tells them he is injured not long before Raw was due on the air but has any WWE official seen any solid evidence like a doctors record saying hes got this injury??? I dont think so
> 
> ...


Holy shit, you're hitting new heights of idiocy with this one. :lmao


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*

Rock is obviously injured. It's completely out of character for him to walk out. He has other obligations. He owes it to those who support his acting career to get the best medical attention he can.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Why do people keep responding to KKF like she's a serious poster? She's a troll. Stop feeding her.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeL1981 said:


> I'm sure you believe 9/11 was an inside job too....right?


No I am not one of those people who think it was an inside job. That was a horrific attack and it really is shocking to remember that

ROGERTHAT21 I am not a troll


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am not a troll












Iiiiiiiiiiin the red corner, we have Kelly Kelly fan!!!!!!

Aaaaaand iiiiiiiiin the blue corner, we have every post Kelly Kelly fan has ever made!!!!!!

Who will win the day?

:aj


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

If he is injured then fine. If he attended a movie premiere then that too is fine. Remember he wrestled a match and walked up the ramp perfectly fine while injured so why can't he go to a movie premiere with tape under his shirt we can't see? IF he can wrestle and walk out the ring okay then he can go to the cinema. I think it just sounds worse than it is so we all assume he must be an invalid in his bed at home with a small bell ringing for his maid to scratch his balls for him. Clearly not the case lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrestling Observer said:


> The main event, with Cena beating Rock to regain the WWE Title, was decent. It was better than last year in the sense that they played off last year's big spots and it told a good story for those of us who were there live for both matches. But it was slow early and the fans weren't much into it until near the end, plus it was hampered by Rock suffering serious abdominal injuries halfway through. He tore his abs off the bone, his adductor muscle, and suffered a hernia, all of which required him to fly home on Monday and miss out on a scheduled Raw segment where Brock Lesnar would lay him out to set up a match at WrestleMania next year. Rock will not be getting surgery, nor will he be cancelling his upcoming Hercules film project. Basically, he has no time to get the injury fixed and thus will suffer with what must be intense pain. Whether he'll ever wrestle again is to be determined. Obviously, based on the planned Raw scenario and what actually happened, the company was planning for, at the least, another John Cena match (Rock was announced as number-one contender even though he probably can't wrestle for a long, long time), and the Mania match with Brock. But given this injury, which is going to make filming Hercules absolute misery, he may come to the realization that wrestling, particularly against a big physically powerful guy like Brock Lesnar, may not be in his best interests going forward even if personally he'd like to continue wrestling a limited scheduled for at least the next few years. He's going to rehab and wait for everything to scar over, at which point he'll likely get surgery if a time frame opens up where he can afford to take time off to do it.


Not only is he injured but he's going to put off the surgery and do the Hercules shoot anyway. It will probably mess with his training to no end though.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



Dexter Morgan said:


> *No, Rock knows he is not Austin. Not even close. *


SMH

Just to play along

The Rock knows he's better than Austin, past and present. That why he's attending red carpet premieres and putting over hated top faces while Austin is holding crappy podcasts and doing straight to dvd movies.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> SMH
> 
> Just to play along
> 
> The Rock knows he's better than Austin, past and present. That why he's attending red carpet premieres and putting over hated top faces while Austin is holding crappy podcasts and doing straight to dvd movies.


ouch truth hurts.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: More news on The Rock injury and his future with the company*



The Main Headliner said:


> SMH
> 
> Just to play along
> 
> The Rock knows he's better than Austin, past and present. That why he's attending red carpet premieres and putting over hated top faces while Austin is holding crappy podcasts and doing straight to dvd movies.


Wow, dropping DEM TRUTH BOMBS. I like it! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like it! [/Heenan]


----------

